# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  gettin my groove on "TRIP report" boardie bash style--april21-may11,2013

## groove16

Lets get the party started...

"WARNING"  this report may drag on forever, it may include way too many pictures, it may consist of several stories of drunken sailors nights out on the town...lol....

did u just call me a whack-job????  lmao

anyway, where was I? Oh yeah, I just got started....

This trip was just a thought thrown out there by my wife...we always go on vacation in the fall...April 16 was my 50th bday, and Janet just threw it out there...how'd u like to celebrate in Jamaica?  no, I have softball...big tourneys in april...seed planted, watered with a likkle past boardie bash trip reports and bam, we r looking for deals....our  friends from the last trip, rinakim and larry1967, said no, we can't go....seed planted and booom...ok, not only r we going, we are bringing along a couple of friends....likkle did we know at the time, but Rick and Carolyn made this trip such a memorable one...can't imagine this trip without them....thanks so much for all you 2 did to contribute to the happiness of our trip, and really all you did was be yourselves...lol

anyway, we booked for 13 days, started april 24 at white sands...as did rina and the others...we talked daily on facebook, all giddy about the upcoming trip, and out of no where I am hit with the surprising news..."guess what Terry, we just decided to go early, so now they are going on the 17th for 21 days, with rick and carloyn coming on the 21st...Janet can we go early---sure---oopps, Janet can't get off work.....plus the flights were changing by the day, and it was much higher than the deal she had for us...2 weeks before we are to go, my dad gets sick and admitted to hospital. He has complications, and after 5 days we discuss cancelling our trip....a couple days go by and a little improvement, and then one Monday, the 9th day in, the doc gives us good news....he should be out by the end of the week...good news part 1....then Janet shocks me with good news part 2....Happy bday, and hands me some papers with new plane reservations for the 21st and 3 days at fun holiday...so we are leaving early, well no, I can't get off work, but you get 3 days for your bday, go party with the Rina, larry and the boardies....I spend most of the next week with dad, he got out on 18th, we spend time with him at home and I fly out on the 21st...What a great wife I have, eh?

I get my buddy to drive me to airport, arrive 2 hours early, no problems, board the plane, and sit on the tarmac for 45 minutes...we still arrive on time in mobay...I watch most of the movie Life of Pi, on the plane..boring at first, but it was gettng somewhere by the time we landed...

Kingsley waiting for me when I get out there and we are off...he says he has a 3pm arrival at the airport so he is gonna hurry me to negrila nd get back...his 3 oclock  in bella bea, I think....anyway 1 hour to negril and as we pull into fun holiday, I see my friend Rina walking down the street to greet me...that was so sweet and made me feel so special, I know i didnt share that then, but that made the trip jump into full speed...thanks rina...

we walk to the beach while we are getting my room assigned, and meet beachgirl (dawn) and her friend tina....go to the bar, order 2 redstripe, and get...sorry we are out of red stripe...no problem mon, but r u kidding me???

get checked in and then head to seasplash for the webcast.....to be continued

get checked in

----------


## Coco

Woo hoo! On pins and needles...

PS - I think we saw you at Catcha' last week now that I look at pics in your previous report.

----------


## groove16

> Woo hoo! On pins and needles...
> 
> PS - I think we saw you at Catcha' last week now that I look at pics in your previous report.



what days were u at catcha, we were there may 4-7, left on the 8th, back to the beach...

----------


## 541lion

And so it begins!! Can't wait for more !! Maybe a couple pics to tide us over ??

----------


## groove16

Rina and I walked from Fun Holiday to Sea Splash for the webcast...as soon as I got there, laid my bag down and walked to the bar for a drink....200 for red stripe for rina and 300 for purple rain for me...at this point, I want to take a pic, and notice I dont have my camera...look in my bag, no camera...rina u see my camera, no havent seen it...oh crap, start freaking out....let me backtrack---brand new camera, only arrived day before I  left...Janet suggested I take the old one and she bring the new one, she knows how I am with things, but no....I had to have the new toy....

rina, wait here, I am going back, I think I left the camera on the beach beside Dawn....so I get back and no camera, go to check room, and no key...the front desk told me about 25.oo lost key charge, and wanted to charge me 25.00 and I had been in negril for about 1 hour...no, I dont think, i lost my key, it must be in  my bag, just open my door, please...ok, no camera....so I have been in negril for one hour and have misplaced my (1) money at check in---couldn't find the big bills to pay kingsley---rina laughing while i frantically search all pockets numerous times, finally remember my secret $$$ safe---sshhh rina, don't tell my hiding spot..(2) camera  (3) key (4) where are my flops---I think I took them off inthe middle of our walk----well, back to sea splash---as soon as I get back, I look in my bag again, no camera, but i did find the key...I walk over to the bar for a drink and look down, there is my shoes, and my camera, on the floor by the bar...laid them down to get the 1st drink, I guess....yeah, been there the whole time, rob says....

web cast was fun to kick off the trip...met bella bea, who will be a great part of the 1st half of my trip, and ziggy, and wethermon and mi lady...among many others..

couple pics from day one

the steel drums make a lot of sound

----------


## groove16

a horse strolls by



a couple boats

----------


## 541lion

Hahaha you sub head!! That's something I would do for sure

----------


## Coco

Groove - we were there 4-10th. Pretty sure we saw you guys. You had the Jamaica swim trunks right ?

----------


## groove16

the first sunset 4/21/13






the band plays on


rob, lisa, and bea


and the last pic of the night




after the sunset, rina got a call...carolyn and rick had arrived and were almost to Negril...so we walked back toward fun holiday on the road...joe cool calls and tells rina he is on beach road and she asks to be picked up, well a van pulls up in front of the jungle, and it is them. They were right behind us. ok, Can u drop me off at Fun Holiday, it shouldn't be too much further....looks like yall are full, i'll just walk....about 5 steps into the walk, I have to laugh out loud, as i am right at fun holiday, the jungle is across the street...

It is about 8pm, Rina larry rick and carolyn are gonna chill at catcha gradens on the cliff, I debate heading up, but decide to grab a bite and chill on the beach, maybe Alfreds since it is sunday...I walk out on the beach toward alfreds to see what is going on, get some trash can chicken from delta, in a stand right before I get to alfreds...eat it at the picnic table and listen to a likkle of the music while I eat, not many people in yet, so I decide to head back home....we are snorkling in the morning with famous vincent, so I am out by 11....

----------


## groove16

> Groove - we were there 4-10th. Pretty sure we saw you guys. You had the Jamaica swim trunks right ?


oh yeah, that would be me....several pair, very bright and colorful---thats me---and i remember you guys as well...

----------


## Coco

Yep - that was you . Remember your cliff dives with the newly weds ...

----------


## billndonna

Great report and pictures,keep them coming please!! Running out of Red Stripe happened alot when we stayed at Fun Holiday.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

They ran out when I met up with rob for the Tuesday webcast over thanksgiving. They offered it on draft. I think redstripe on draft is gross

----------


## kaycee

So far,so good! :Smile:

----------


## 68Stang

great trip report!  Love the pictures..keep it coming..it is really making us quite anxious to get there for our first trip in June.

----------


## bjritz

Great start! Lost in Negril, lost stuff, lost mind and then found all good mon. So, funny. Love the first sunset pics - brilliant.

----------


## DConkle

Can't wait to hear the rest! My husband and I were staying at Sea Splash during the time you were there too,and we were at the webcast! I see a little part of me in one of the pics of the horse. Glad you found all your stuff! There were a few nights I would wake up and wonder what I had done with this or that, haha. I always rememberd and found mine too!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rinakim

Yay!!  A story with me in it ........ it's gotta be a good one  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Whack-job!!  Hahahahaha!

I'm hoping there are some nights that you can fill in the blanks for me.  Can't wait to read more.

----------


## meinvancouver

I'm surprised he didn't start with the luggage mishap!!! Probably trying to forget that one...

----------


## rinakim

> I'm surprised he didn't start with the luggage mishap!!! Probably trying to forget that one...


That's right!  If he doesn't explain ........ I will  :Smile:

----------


## groove16

ok trip report continued...first I want to remind everyone this is a report as seen thru MY eyes...I may a few bad things to say about a place that a lot of people like on here...but it is what happened on my reach, so I will tell it like it is.....

well I get up about 630 and prepare my early morning sub...then walk down to the beach to enjoy it...I walk a little toward the white sands end of the beach to wild parrot and then turn around....wild parrot and whte sands look like fun, so we will be at these places later in the week...

I walk back to my room at Fun Holiday.  I had a carry on and a checked bag...my swim trunks came from my carry on yesterday, so today I look for some things for todays trip to the cliffs...this is when I noticed the afore mentioned baggage mishap....my wife also had a checked bag and a carryon...when I left suanday morning it was about 4 am, and i grabbed the two bags w/o wheels, so she could pull her bags...I started going theu the suitcase and then I noticed it....this bag had all of her clothes...

I tore thru the bag....nothing for me, well a few snacks, supplies, etc, but not one piece of clothes...lots of crap to give to the kids and others, but today, I am the needy, lol...luckily, we always pack on set of clothes in our carryon in case of lost luggage, so i had one pair of shorts, swim trunks, 1 shirt...several pairs of womens panties and a pink cover-up...

I did have cat food, but no clothes.
Attachment 26528

pics of fun holiday

I pack my bag and walk towards bourbon beach to see some of my old friends

----------


## groove16

I talk to a few old friends along the way, place a order for some high grade peppers for my subs, and continue my walk to bourbon beach. Hello Michael at Legends, hello dwight and fast car at bourbon beach...fastcar now has a new lady friend from the states...she is very sweet to him, and has bought him a brand new car, he is now styling...lol...well he takes me on to catcha gardens to meet rina larry carolyn and rick....they have a very nice set up at the gardens, huge room, nice pool and very friendly dogs...

I take off to check out LTU while the group finishes gettting ready

these 4 pics from ltu

----------


## groove16

now I will tell about my previous snorkle experience....about 15 years ago, I signed up for a snorkle trip in the Bahamas...it was rough seas, but I went anyway...well they put us in the water, not much instructions, and I couldnt get a hang of it...swallowing more water than allowed, mask fogging up, breathing all wrong...then I start to get sick and blahhh, I let go of my lunch....the good thing is it is a great fish attractor, I had tropical fish all around me, but I felt so sick, I could not care...so I get back in the boat and rock so much that I am still queasy 2 days later...so no more snorkel for me until we start going to negril..well I bought gear and try it on a few trips to the 7 mile beach. I never get the hang of the breathing, and my mask always fog up...so when rina asked me to go snorkeling, I said I just wanted to go for a water taxi ride and take pics...

fast forward until now....we meet vincent at catcha, load up and we are off....


my girl rina kim


after we get to the reef, vincent gives us some tips...now I know why he is called FAMOUS Vincent...he talked me into snorkeling, rub some stuff on my mask to prevent fogging, show me how to breathe, and then he jumped in and snorkled with us, showing us seveeral different interesting items of sea life...he gave us all some bread, and off we went...we saw many of the beautiful blue and the yellow tropical fish, they were eating out of my hand....saw a huge manteray sting ray, saw and held a few HUGE sand dollars, and then he pointed out a gigantic sea turtle...at this point, I felt like I was in the "Finding Nemo" movie set, with all the colorful fish, and that sea turtle right there...it was right there, I felt like I could touch it...How freaking cool.....we snorkeled for about an hour or a likkle more, then headed back....

on the way back, we saw about 4 dolphins swimming and playing in front of the boat and then all of a sudden, they started swimming beside the boat, racing us....

couple pics of the dolphins

----------


## STRIPER

Wow how cool,we saw dolphins on a trip from treasure beach to black river some years ago, the captain offered to let us swim with them and we were chicken! Man I'd be out there in a heart beat with famous!

----------


## groove16

views from the water taxi, aka Famous Vincent....I am not sure the names of most of these places, so fill free to help out...


I think this is Negril Escape


and the light house at Negril Escape


I plan on jumping from here later



I'm not sure about these next few, so just the pics....

----------


## groove16

these next few may be the rockhouse 


and this might be the bridge at the rock house
Attachment 26559
Attachment 26560

my buddy Larry, as we check out a cave

pretty cool cave


an old bar inside the cave


and looking back out of the cave

----------


## 541lion

How'd those peppers turn out???

----------


## Fred Stripe

*Next time you snorkel,spit in the facemask and rub it around.Helps stop the fog.Also if you get stung by a jellyfish have someone pee on it?? Fun facts to know & tell.*

----------


## groove16

> *Next time you snorkel,spit in the facemask and rub it around.Helps stop the fog.Also if you get stung by a jellyfish have someone pee on it?? Fun facts to know & tell.*


do I pee in a cup and pour it on, or do I use the "point and shoot" method?   hehehe

----------


## Accompong

> do I pee in a cup and pour it on, or do I use the "point and shoot" method?   hehehe


http://abcnews.go.com/Health/Story?i...1#.UZS_0hjD-1s

Some people just like to watch and some like getting peed on I guess!  :Cool: 

Peace and Guidance

----------


## Mike_D

It looks like the first place in post #25 is the Mirage. I can tell by the clothing-optional sunbathers  :Cool:

----------


## OAngie

I am loving this report. I want to see you in your wife's clothes though  :Smile:

----------


## 541lion

Akward!!

----------


## 68Stang

Great Posts.  I love the report.  How many people are usually on Vincent's boat?  Might want to see if I can get him on Friday the 7th. of June.  My wife wants to go snorkeling.I have never done it..

----------


## groove16

> How'd those peppers turn out???



I like peppers, and they were great...just like I like my peppers, fluffy, smelly, and too sticky to eat....has to be cut up before it goes in sandwich...

----------


## groove16

> It looks like the first place in post #25 is the Mirage. I can tell by the clothing-optional sunbathers


I went back to take a look....u got me...must be one of those "can u find the cat in the pic" cuz I looked everywhere for the sunbathers....lol

----------


## groove16

> I am loving this report. I want to see you in your wife's clothes though


thanks OAngie, I don't think there were many pics taken, although I was told many times that my panties sure were soft...lol

----------


## groove16

> Great Posts.  I love the report.  How many people are usually on Vincent's boat?  Might want to see if I can get him on Friday the 7th. of June.  My wife wants to go snorkeling.I have never done it..



this was my 1st trip, Im sure Rina will correct me, if need be, but when we went we had 6, and picked up 2 more couples....it coulda held more, im sure, but Ive seen 2 people in the boat before...the more he has, Im guessing the less it will cost....again i had never successfully snorkeled, so I think he is great....Larry didnt snorkel, so I think he charged him a less.....many options to chose from to snorkel, I can't recommend anyone but Vincent...a guided snorkel experience...

----------


## groove16

All along these cliffs, u can find a spot to jump...


3 dives


xtabi--I love this place with all the caves and such and some good jumping spots


I think this is kaiser or something like that, closed, and prob for sale

----------


## groove16

sailing right along, samsara


now the blue cave castle...
we spent one night here in 2010...very neat indeed
jump from the cliffs or enter the sea thru the cave in the middle of the property


i dont know this place

----------


## groove16

after our snorkeling trip, we have to stop for gas....

a fishing boat pulling in the nets


we dock behind burger king and roger pulls the gas tank out of the boat and walks to get the gas


trying salvage a ship


a look up the river
Attachment 26594
Attachment 26595

sea birds and pelicans


our boat of peeps

----------


## groove16

on our way back home we pass these places

canoe bar


i guess this place is closed


mi yard


swordfish


I got pics of all the same palces on the way back, then the dolphins, then we come upon these fisherman
the fish was taller than the boys trying to hold it up

----------


## groove16

looks like a great relaxing station to chill


back to catcha falling star and the place I did most of my jumping later in the stay


we jump off all these cliffs, and a look at the real lighthouse

----------


## groove16

after our snorkel trip, we head to catcha gardens, have a few beers and chill with old and new friends...I love these people....

on to seastar for lunch, at about 4pm....I have the seastar burger and share some poutine in rina and larry, a canadian specialty...we would call it gravy, cheese fries....lol

after eating, we all head to hi-lo downtown for supplies...i get a couple 6 packs of red stripe, some wata and juices, say goodbyes and grab a route taxi to fun holiday

i walk from fun holiday to yellowbird for the famous 2 for 1 drinks

my 1st ever drinks at the yellowbird, 2 dirty bananas...


beginning of the 2nd sunset with the party boat passing by


finish the drinks and walk to my old hangout, bourbon beach...I'll just say bourbon beach does not have the same vibe as it did last time, Kevin leaving has made a big difference...they need him back...nothing bad happened, just not the same folks around and a different vibe


and the last pic of day 2..a nice sunset pic


nothing happening at bb tonight, so I head back to fun holiday...it is next door to roots bamboo, which has yellowman and jamaica michael jackson tonight....

i eat a few snacks from the room, then sit on the deck with a few guests and the security and can hear the music very clear...and not as loud as usual, really just right from our deck....subs and beers from my cooler end a good day with a full moon....

----------


## 541lion

Sounds like a Great end to a night

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Groove. I agree 100% with your assessment of bourbon. It's a shame, because thanksgiving and New Years we spent a lot of time there.  Hell we stayed there over New Years and 2 nights at the end of our New Years trip. 

It wasn't an awful experience this time around. It just wasn't that good of an experience.  Maybe it's just going through some growing pains?  I hope anyway. 

I'll give it another try in August.

----------


## groove16

flip, we share many of the same ideas...

----------


## groove16

on to day 3 tuesday, april 23....one of the reasons I am early was the rock robster returns party, which is tonight at 3 dives....

I chat with my wife on facebook every night while waiting on her arrival...last night she cracked me up...1st we all got sunburned from our snorkel trip on oour back and on the backs of our legs...Janet had been chatting with rina and rina told them they were off to bed after the long day and all worn out...she asked me what I was gonna do, and I told her i had already done it, was chillin on the deck listening to the music from roots...she responded with a "well get your sleep now, I arrive tomoorrow and ain't no 9 oclock bedtime" She told Rina she was bringing sun block for her and 5 hour energy for all of us...hehehe...

I have been coughing my head off, and it is terrible at night
I take my morning walk again to wild parrot from fun holiday...


fisherman cleaning the morning catch


from various spots on the beach



I need some lunch, consider fun holiday, but decide that if they couldnt have me a cold red stripe when I need it, then Im not gonna chance a meal....
So I head down the beach, trying to decide what I want...somewhere down the beach, it hit me...box lunch, and the only one I could think of was Fatties...have eaten at fatties many times and not disappointed....got a 300ja box of brown stew chicken, with rice and peas.
I am going to take time to say that we came in way under budget..the hotel and everything like that, already planned and shopped around early...so I budgeted for meals, excursions, drinks, subs, taxis, and etc...then I threw in a little padding and we agreed that would be it....well, I was very conscious of the budget and made sure to cut back early so we could splurge later since we would have a cushion...I like the box lunches anyway...so I ate more than 10 of them this trip and mix in a couple days of patties for lunch, snacks in the room, red stripe out of the cooler in certain situations and using the route taxi system when possible..we added 4 more days at the end and still came in a little under the budget of the original trip   .walked across the street to bourbon beach and ate my lunch there...then I walk back towards home, stopping for a couple 2 for 1 drinks at.....guess where

yep, the yellow bird....

----------


## groove16

got my jamaica phone from kingsley, and it had a little time on it he said, tried to call my driver a couple of times and couldnt get it to go through...

so I route taxi my way to 3 dives--400J, gave him 500, and someone hit some buttons on my phone and I had no minutes...like a true jamaican, I am told...a phone but no minutes...lol...

tonight I get to meet Rock Robster as he is throwing a party for his return and is mixing it in with the web cast, a pre-boardie bash party to kick off the week...He paid the band a likke extra to start ealy and play later and it was on...

3 dives is known for the jerk chicken, but tonight they were cleaning out the freezer of lobster, as season was out, and wanted to empty the supply...lobster special on tap...

pics of xtabi, I love this place and take pics of it every time I am around it



I like these shots of the colorful things on sale in the shop across the street


lobster dinner minus one lobster..lol


getting the party started


jim and donna
Attachment 26646

add rina in with jim and donna

----------


## groove16

bea getting in the groove


our old friend, gary cooper


beginning of the sunset


bea getting her groove on


rob and rob (rock robster)
Attachment 26652

bnewb and beachgirl

----------


## groove16

hello dolly



larry and rick---two good ole biker boyz from canada


add in sweet sweet carolyn


interested couple in jesse and dang on the right and add in rina on the left


a shot of the party


and the sunset and last pic of the day


we party at 3 dives....I tell jim and donna I was gonna share a taxi back to the beach with them... a little later they are ready, party still going strong...never mind, I'm staying...larry, rina and my group leave an hour later, but party still going strong...I tell rock robster I am sharing a taxi to the beach with him, ok he says....well about midnight and the only ones left are dang and jesse, rob, lisa, rock rob, bea, myself, and a couple more....we decide to move the party to eddie's debar, keep it in the family...so some ride and some walk to debar...we are the only ones there, and we start all over again....30 minutes into the gig, a van pulls in and I hear....oh, thats groove, theres rob and lisa, there is....and now joing the party is......WPYOGI stef and drew....1st time meeting these 2 and i now have some new friends....i also got to meet chicken the driver.....i will have more fun with him later....we party until I don't know when, then catch a ride back to fun holiday...

tomorrow is moving day and the much anticipated arrival of my sweet, beautiful wife, Janet...

----------


## Roy Mon !

Great job on the trip report groove , I`m loving it.

----------


## rinakim

Waiting very impatiently for more .........

----------


## groove16

I have been having trouble with this next part...it has been written and erased many times...I am just gonna tell it like it happened....

On with the trip report...

Today is moving day for me, and it is the arrival of my wife, Janet...It is actually moving day for all of us, we will reunite at white sands...We didn't know anything about white sands, because we never stayed on this end ofthe beach...my friend got a deal from work, and we all decided to stay here...

I get up at my regular time, and take my morning walk on the beach. I decide to walk towards town, find my driver if I can and arrange my move. I am successful at doing all of this. I walk back to Fun Holiday and then to White Sands to go ahead and try to check in....No problem...Room is ready, U can check in when you get ready to... I walk back to F.H., gather my things, call my driver and I am off...I get checked in, no problem....Janet and I are staying beachside, and Our friends are staying in 2 rooms on the garden side...we knew the rooms on garden side were bigger, but we chose to be closer to the beach...The office at W.S. is on the garden side, I get my key and we drive to the beach side, unload all my luggage, about 5 minutes, and then I head to town for supplys.  I tell my driver what I need and he takes me to the fruit stand for soem pineapples, to the china man store for 2 cases of red stripe, wata, and juices, thru the Burger King drive thru for a bag of ice, and a box lunch 300ja at king fisherman outside whistling bird...ate here about 6 times this trip....

well, we pull into the beach side at white sands...there is a spot about the length of a bus then there are some flower pots blocking the drive, an area just big enuff for a driver to park and unload the guest...that is what everyone i asked thought it was for...so here we go....my driver grabs a handful of stuff, I grab lunch and ice and we go to the room...I stay in the room, he goes to get the beer, and brings it back...I pay him and he is off...it takes about 5 minutes, max from start to finish...I close my door, open my door to the veranda, becasue the room is still hot, and I hear some yelling...I look out and it is my driver and someone, and it is getting louder...I head out and as I round the corner of the building (I am upstairs), I hear a lot of jibberish that I can't understand, and see my driver and this guy and lady on a golf cart.  .the guy is sitting there, saying something on occasion, but the lady is shooting birds, saying f$^* you, and get the fook out of here, steadily showing the middle finger...driver is yelling, golfcart man is yelling, lady is screaming....a bumb***** here, a f u there, blah blah blah, I yell what is going on, I am told to stay out of it, mind my business by golf cart man...that is my driver and he was just unloading my things....I dont care who he is, he cant park here, you park across the road and bring the things across....(although this wasnt said, it is expected to cross the busy road with no cross walk with your stuff instead of parking in what appeared to everyone I surveyed that week as a loading zone, about 3 people..hehehe) as golf cart man is yelling at me, the 2 others are really getting loud, f. u., and something about your mother, and the golf cart man turns his attention backto the driver...one or two more exchanges, golf cart man said something, driver gets to his car, yells at me that he will not pick me up again at this property, and I yelled back to him that you dont have to worry about me calling you back to this property....driver left, golf cart drove off, and i go back to my room, baffled at what just happened...
all this and it is about 12 oclock, but wait, it gets even better/...I eat my lunch, my sub, have a drink and get ready for Janet...I see Rina and Larry head by my room to the beach, they had just checked in.  
Okay I needed to take some info back to the office, and I wanted to report what I had witnessed...In my opinion, it was uncalled for...well as I cross the road and get half way to the office, here comes the golf cart, the man was alone...I tried to stop him to find out what was going on and he passed right on by me...at this point I didnt know who he was, at first I thought he was a guest, then as it escalated, I realized he was with the property...he drove a piece, then whipped it around and came back...i asked him what happened, he said something I didnt understand, I said excuse me, then he something else. I said I don't know exactly what happened but it got out of hand..then he said it clear...GO FOOK YOURSELF!!!!thats what i thought he said the 1st time...who the fook are you?  I am the fooking owner...before I could respond, he continued, I can't believe you come to a foriegn country and disrespect the locals like this...we don't need your type here, get your things and get off the property...I said something, he said something and then he was off....I am now very upset, i walk into the office, and the lady ata the desk asked me what is wrong before I could say a word.....I tell a piece of the story and I burst into tears...not like me, but here is what is running through my mind...wtf....i was just checking in...my wife will be here in less than an hour, and she has no where to stay...i dont mind moving, but my friends all just checked in...3 rooms total...6 nights each...

so she calls frances out...he hears me out, and this time I will say that Frances was the nicest man I may have met...he did all he could to make me happy, and didnt really kiss my azz to do it....free steak and lobster all week would not have changed what happened...come to find out, frances tells me this is the owner and his daughter ...that is even worse in my opinion...frances tells me to go to my room, and he will be there in a likkle while...well, he comes to my room and here it is...the owner is upset at the driver as some disrespectful things were said...I ask about loading bags across the road, he said that is what we have henry for, he will get your bags...i didnt know about henry, i was just checking in..he said that would normally okay, but we were there a long time, and the owner couldnt get his golfcart by...no we were not there long, and how would i know there rules, even if he says the driver should have....frances, says he understands, blah blah...so here is the deal...u can get a full refund, your friends can get a full refund and we will part that way...or you can stay and just avoid the owner if at all possible....so Janet gets there, automatically thinks I am at fault...then she talks to a worker who saw the whole thing, and it was explained to here just like I said....the driver adn the owners daughter both said some ugly things...but I didnt...but really, I didnt have a chance to say much...so now she wants to move...they can't talk to you like that....but I had been thinking and here was my plan...no need for her to suffer..she was just getting here...so were our friends....so, lets stay tonight and if we decide, lets move in the morning...so that's what we did....


sorry about the ramble.....but the story had to be told...good thing I didnt do an onsite trip report, or according to my notes, I probably would have been banned for some of the things I was gonna say about the incident....

alot of people on here like white sands, and it is a nice property, and I am not gonna trash the place or say things that are not true, but I am gonna say how I and MY Group were treated...

we have been vacationing for 25 years. we have been to negril 4 times now and have stayed at Grand Pineapple, Negril Beach Club (motel part, not condos) Blue cave castle with no air, Legends, Catcha, Fun Holiday, Sheilds, BarB Barn....have had no wata, no hot water, no pressure, no current, a/c out, slow service....etc....we are not hard to please, use maid service about every 3 days, and usually take care of ourselves.....**** happpens, u won't hear us complain or trash a place on here about things they can not control...but service and how i am treated will get reported, from my point of view...

----------


## groove16

Now on to a better vibe....Janets arrival and her 1st meeting with our old friends...

janets trip was a great one...she met up with Katho and they shared a pre arranged ride to Negril with Kingsley...I will take this time to say that we love us some Katho...she is so sweet...at this point, I had yet to meet her, but that will come later...anyway, they made a stop or two for red stripes, and Janet had a buzz when she got there...hell, I was sober and freaking at this point...so off to the beach


the reunion of Janet and Rina




the 1st child to receive Janets and Rinas kindness


Janet and long lost bro Larry



selling fruits and nuts


horses join the party


then a dog also joins


how many legs are there is this picture?

----------


## Jambarney

Wow, Groove thanks for your honesty. We were just about to book the villa for our son's graduation trip next spring, kind of thinking twice after reading this.

Love the report and your pic's man.

Jamb

----------


## groove16

The special at white sands was 2 for 1 rum punches and I had the cooler full of ice cold red stripe, so we were all having a blast...Janet says this was one of her most fun beach days of the trip, and she didnt get there until about 3pm...Great company always makes for great times....

Our friend Ali shows up and plays a few tunes for us, while his partner sings....


rasta monkey shows up on the horse


carolyn and the dog


wanna share?



Janet Rasmarko and Ali


Rasta monkey and the musician...larry gave him some guitar strings and he got several other things from us, along with some $$$$
he played several tunes for us....works very hard to make a few bucks despite his missing leg...pretty good musician too


and the last pic of the day


The drinks were flowin, the subs were rollin, the sun was beatin, and most had not eaten....that meant we were getting past the buzzed stage and entering the drunk stage...hehehe, and we were....gary and steph and arrived at wild parrot and called to say they were heading down...they met up with us and we all partied together...
I don't know how long this lasted because not more pics to help with the memory...no sun set pic...I remember walking to larry and rinas room with Janet and Rina arm in arm, laughing and giggling and having a great time....we enjoy their room and veranda for quite awhile until?????i do remember their room being much larger than ours...

anyway we head to our room, I remember being hungry, Janet wanted to go to bourbon beach to see our old friends and eat jerk chicken, my notes say we walked to bourbon beach and it was dead, walked back up the beach and we ate trash can chicken from delta, same as I did earlier...

----------


## groove16

> Wow, Groove thanks for your honesty. We were just about to book the villa for our son's graduation trip next spring, kind of thinking twice after reading this.
> 
> Love the report and your pic's man.
> 
> Jamb


loved meeting you and your lovely wife, and had some fun times with you...the villas were very impressive, as the blandys were staying there, and we got to hang there some...the private pool is great....I will give you all the info you want, if u need it...pm me...

----------


## nutz4travel

Thanks Groove for the TR!  I wondered what had happened at WS...  

It was such a pleasure meeting all of you, wish we could have spent more time together but you were all soooooooo busy  :Smile:   And for all who haven't had the pleasure of meeting your lovely wife yet, she really is one of the nicest, kindest people I've ever met...

----------


## STRIPER

Hey,there's no crying in baseball(Jk) :Wink:

----------


## kaycee

Loving this report! Sorry about your bad experience though...

----------


## groove16

> Hey,there's no crying in baseball(Jk)



I'll take that, my wife asked me last night if I realized that I admitted that I was reduced to tears and it was gonna be read by millions, or at least 20 people....

well, it happened so i'm telling it...it was more because my wife had sent me to paradise for 3 days and when she was to arrive, it was suppose to be all set up...she was not to worry about exchange $$$, getting supplies, etc...all to be taken care of.....now an hour before her arrival, I don't know where she is gonna stay, and what about my friends?....it all worked out, but during the heat of the moment, I lost it...it was that or go turn that golfcart over, which I thought about doing...I turned 50 in april, who knows what would have happened if I was still 49....georgia redneck might have come out...j/k....lol

----------


## groove16

> Thanks Groove for the TR!  I wondered what had happened at WS...  
> 
> It was such a pleasure meeting all of you, wish we could have spent more time together but you were all soooooooo busy   And for all who haven't had the pleasure of meeting your lovely wife yet, she really is one of the nicest, kindest people I've ever met...


It was great meeting you guys as well....and I thank you again for the word up on the pub crawl, best time ever....I was wondering how to recognize people from the board, but you made it easy for me...saw a 2nutz t shirt first, then the 2 nutz bag....lol...we love you guys....

and yes, she will thank you for the compliment...i get that alot....what about me? i'm sweet, nice, kind....yeah right...lol...not many of my friends use those words to describe me...everyone loves janet, for great reason, I'm one of those that you either get or you don't...and i'm ok with that, no need of being phony just to be liked...cuz i try to like everyone, i like the group, the more the merrier type of thing....

glad to have met you guys, and hope to see you again...

----------


## groove16

> Loving this report! Sorry about your bad experience though...



thanks Kaycee, it's all good,...my wife read your trip report and loved your pics...one of her favorite people that she has yet to meet....and she almost booked me at pure gardens for those 1st 3 days, because of your report....

----------


## lanetop

they must be doing good business to afford cursing and throwing out all those paid up guests

----------


## 541lion

Dude for real thank you, we were thinking white sands for our first night.. And now that's out!! Pure was my next.. But I want a balcony for baking subs and chilling out and AC for sleeping cuz I won't have it any other places were gonna stay.. So iam thinking fun holiday...

----------


## bjritz

This report is so wonderful. Just loved your cliff tour by boat - awesome. I chatted that 3 Dives party on the webcast and had a blast with all the "finger" boardies. It was great to see all of you parade by once in a while. Like your pictures, you are truly capturing the beach vibe. Sorry about your bump in the road, but you sound like the recovery was swift. Looking forward to more.

----------


## Patricia

Enjoying your report/pictures ~ it's helping me to get in "gear" for our upcoming trip  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kaycee

> thanks Kaycee, it's all good,...my wife read your trip report and loved your pics...one of her favorite people that she has yet to meet....and she almost booked me at pure gardens for those 1st 3 days, because of your report....



Aww :Smile:  really? Hopefully one day we can meet! I try not to stay at the same  place twice but the deal they have is irrestible!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Oh Groove REAL MEN CRY~~ LOVE ya man!.......and your wife is a SWEETIE!

----------


## STRIPER

Yeah what they said! I'm digging yours reports And sometimes (too often) ill try to lighten it up by being a wise as# ,keep on keepen on!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Good report, I would have grabbed my suitcase and been outa there, I never liked anything about that place or the owner!!

----------


## groove16

hey striper, its cool cuz, I'm a smart azz as well, doesn't bother me a bit...

----------


## groove16

> Good report, I would have grabbed my suitcase and been outa there, I never liked anything about that place or the owner!!


thanks dave, the owner is a piece of ....  work, IMO....I partied a little with Ben and Jackie this trip, u have left ur trail in many places, my friend...

I played softball in detroit a few years back...we went across the border to canada to a casino and some clubs...would that have been windsor, maybe?

got to the border, my buddy left his id in the room, and not only could he not get into canada, they wouldnt let him back in usa until we got his id, and then they ran all kind of checks before letting him go....took several hours to clear...

----------


## groove16

the Journey continues...

we get up the next morning, and Janet and I decide we are not staying in this small room, and are gonna try to get everyone to move...I call the place that I am moving to in 5 days, Shields, and they can take all of us at a great rate...So we meet at breakfast and find out Rina can't get a refund cuz she didnt pay for her room...she got a free 6 nights from her work or something....that is the reason we stayed at white sands in the 1st place...so we could all be together...well, if we can get a room in the same building, we will bite our tongue and stay her, so we can all be together...Frances was able to accomadate us and we made the move...Henry toted my bags, and I got everything sttled while Janet set up on the beach...so I have gone against everything that I wanted to do, take my $$$$ and spend it elsewhere, flipping a golf cart over on the way...j/k....but I sacrificed for the group...and i guess i am glad i did, not anything to do with white sands as we had a couple more instances go bad, but because once we did move and split up, we didnt spend very much time together....

While Henry moves my stuff, I'm not doing much to  make this move, it is on W.S., although all of the workers at everyplace we stay love us, especially my wife...I enjoy my subs while I wait, and then after getting settled, I head to the beach to join my wife...It is very hot...Gary and Steph had just passed by and were heading to Alfreds for lunch, she said...so we walked down to join them...

when we get there, we see other familiar faces
Lisa, steph, and gary


I am trying to hide behind a pole...and a leaf.....hehehe


at Alfreds, we meet  up with bella bea, rock robster, rob, lisa, dawn, the blandy's and their guests, along with gary/steph

we ordered fish and chips, which are very good at alfreds...

everyone to the water

----------


## groove16

We head back to ws and Janet wants to lay in the sun for a little longer... I go to room, hang with my friends, and then we are get ready to head to Canoe bar for the thursday night webcast...we meet smokin kevin, babalou, rasta stan and betty, big roy, gary/steph, dawn, and our group, plus many that I didnt know...


rob doing what rob does


looking through the goodie gift bags


rock robster, rina, larry, bea, 


rasta stan, beach girl dawn


group shot

----------


## groove16

view from canoe bar behind my head


the sweetest woman in the world



the band playing by the sea


rock robster, i see dang and jesse, and connie


connie from c & d country bar


the view from canoe bar

----------


## groove16

the sunset, missed the one yesterday....I like this shot



and the last pic of the night as rasta monkey appears again




we stay at canoe until dark thirty, and then several of us move to bourbon beach to listen to live reggae music...Janet wins a ticket to the saturday night show, but we are doing seastar saturday night, so maybe afterwards....

we stay about an hour, then head back to ws, have a nightcap on the veranda, and chill....tommorrow is the boardie bash....

----------


## nutz4travel

Keep it comin' groove!  Ya know we luv you to - you are one crazy $$$  :Smile:

----------


## Flipadelphia26

So far so good groove.  Looks like the boardie bash is next.

----------


## groove16

> So far so good groove.  Looks like the boardie bash is next.



yeah and the arrival of a couple of friends that I know from Philadelphia...

----------


## two4today

Loving da report mi brother!  

GG and I are trying to find a way back to da island, maybe later this summer ...

But first, Punta Cana in 15 days .... :Smile:

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> yeah and the arrival of a couple of friends that I know from Philadelphia...


Nice.  Looking forward to tonight's installment.

----------


## Tropical62

Great Report!!!!! Keep it coming!!!!!!!

----------


## groove16

> Loving da report mi brother!  
> 
> GG and I are trying to find a way back to da island, maybe later this summer ...
> 
> But first, Punta Cana in 15 days ....



My buddy two4today....enjoy your upcoming trip...how about just putting off your Negril trip and joining us on next years boardie bash?....you 2 would have a blast....trust me on this....most fun ever

----------


## groove16

thanks for all the props, folks...makes this more fun...I enjoy reflecting on my trip, and a slow review of my pics help me do this...

Friday 4/26/13 day 6 of our adventure in paradise...

my group all cross paths in the morning at breakfast although it is never planned...janet has coffee, rina, carolyn, and rick usually have a bite to eat and coffee, and i have a sub, no coffee for me, never liked the stuff...and I take a walk down the beach...Larry usually sleeps in...same routine most mornings...today is the boardie bash, and it is all of our 1st one, so we are excited...this is why we are here...we are getting ready to head that way when we saw a guy with some fresh cut fruit and he said the fruit truck was here..guess it comes on friday....we all go check it out and buy a good bit of the fruit...I'll tell you that this was my breakfast and snacks for the next few days...very sweet, juicy and messy...mangos, papaya, and pineapples...and the small bananas...

As we are taking the fruit back to the room, I hear a big KABOOM right behind me and I swear to you I just missed being clobbered in the head by a falling breadfruit...I am serious, the witnesses can verify, that thing would have knocked me out....I will tell u this, when I walked that walk back to my room, everytime from then on, I was looking up, and not walking under the trees...very scary...stupid place, even the fruit had it out for me....hehehe...

On to Wild parrot....I haven't mentioned yet how cute Larry and Rina are in the matching shirts...ain't they purty?

there are people everywhere....some we have met, most we have not...and alot we never got to meet, sorry, it was just so hard to get around to everyone...if you see yourself in some of these pics, let me know who you are...

after a little while, we start gathering for the group pic.... 


several friendly faces in this pic---

----------


## groove16

lots of faces, too many to name





there were quite a few who stayed at the bar and did not get in the group photo...this was a pretty big party

gary/steph


random shots


friends from a previous reach---meinvancouver and dolly


Katho and 2nutz4travel---2 cool canadians


Janet and DaveVols


group photo

----------


## groove16

one of my new friends, flipadelphia, and his driver (name removed as driver is not a legal taxi), explaining it all to rob


the wild parrot was a good spot for this party, the beach was wide, and the beers were cold...

random shots


connie from the country bar on west end road...she is at all the partys


knee pads


the bash raised several hundred dollars in donations and gifts given to father jim  for the soup kitchen

----------


## groove16

flip and jackie---



me and my lovely wife



I believe I can fly


2nutz4travel---a very cool couple I want to see again


rick and carolyn


muzicdoc, crissy, and katho---doc u got it made, son


rob and lisa



nice toes



bubba keg bump

----------


## groove16

the horses make their way by



the very entertaining rock robster and jim sharing a laugh


WPYOGI--stef and drew


flip and boog---boogers taste like chicken---and yes you did shave your balls for this


people everywhere



stef is always laughing and enjoying herself, what it is all about


roy mon...big roy



jesse, lisa, and dang

----------


## groove16

random shots



I changed shirts, can u find me?

----------


## poolguywindsor

Great pictures of the boardie bash that I will never get to go to until I retire!

----------


## groove16

after the boardie bash started to thin out, we head down the beach in search of some food on the way back to the room...

we stop at sun beach and decide this is the place....

----------


## groove16

Janet and I split a meal, and the chicken pumpkin soup was great...


a little cloudy on the sunset tonight, but still beautiful


as we were finishing up, there 2 boys were walking by and had something in a box...Janet called them over to see, it was a couple of baby birds...they said they had rescued them and were gonna take them home to try and save them...


the boys were happy looking thru larrys binoculars while janet and rina held the birds



we gave them some candy and a couple toys...he looks like he is happy with his new yo-yo...


we head off for home...we see the 2 boys again, and they are sharing their candy with 2 other smaller boys that they were now with...
their act of kindness with their friends got them some more candy...we like the pills...the what...the pills...the little smarties....anyway, gave them a bigger supply, since we knew they were not gonna be stingy with it...

Janet and I see the blandys out in the yard a little later and we are invited over to hang out for awhile..this is their last night, and they are staying in the villas, with the private pool...we got the tour and it is very nice....the pool is awesome...it was great meeting and hanging out with them...we had fun with all the people we met....this island just makes everyone so happy and friendly...they said they loved the place, but had an issue and would not be returning to white sands...they did not say what it was, but it was bad enuff that they said although the villa was great, it was not worth the hassle they had...so it was not just me that had a problem....this was our 1st time actually seeing the blandys on the property...wish we would have seen them earlier, cuz I would have spent some time around that pool....never used the regular pool, cuz it just wasn't appealing to me...

we left the blandys place and hopped a ride to alfred's...we partied until after midnight...alfred's ocean palace usually plays the reggae tunes that you can actually understand and gets the dance floor moving...best night spot on the beach, imo, u will get bigger names at roots and bourbon....we meet audrey here at alfreds, and janet had a new friend...they talk the whole time...janet makes friends so easy at the bar...such a social barfly...

after we leave, we walk back on the road...we were not looking for food, but we run into step-a-side and his trash can chicken...we had his chicken several times in past trips and it is the best imo...his barrel had been hit by a car a few months back and he just now getting back on his way... he is hanging between fun holiday and white sands on the road...Marshalls chicken is still the best to me...moist...best we had on this trip and we had a few...also the cheapest at 400 per quarter...

----------


## Muzikdoc

Groove...It was great to finally meet you, Seems every trip I meet a few "special" characters I enjoy hanging out with and look forward to meeting again, You my friend are one of those characters..lol..I love your free and easy personality and hope to see you next reach..Great Report and Pics!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Good to know Stepaside is back, lucky he stepped aside as hi cart was destroyed!

----------


## nutz4travel

Thanks for the pics of the bash - almost makes me feel like I was there  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !  LOL  Keep it comin'...

----------


## VVHT

Very very nice stuff!

Thank you for taking the time to share!

VVHT

----------


## Ladynegril

Enjoying your report immensely.Keep it coming  :Cool:

----------


## billndonna

Great report and pictures,we only made it to one April boardie bash and it was a blast.Hope to make it back in April again one year but for now November is the only time we can get away.Keep this awesome report coming please!!

----------


## murph

yeah groove, lovin the report man!

----------


## BostonBob

Trash can chicken..   Never heard it referred to that way but like it. Great report Nice pics. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## two4today

Let mi speak to the 'boss' .... :Smile:

----------


## bjritz

This report has that laid back vibe that we go to Negril to enjoy, thanks for sharing. The boardie pics are so nice. Everyone is happy. Keep it real and keep it coming!

----------


## Melody

So bummed, met Rina & crew at Cafe Goa the day you arrived...had gotten a bad cold/flu a couple of days into my stay. Felt lousy. Didn't get to meet you and many others. My last full day was the day of the bash and I was just a few feet away at Coco but felt horrible. Didn't even make an appearance...  :Frown:  maybe next year... Sounds like I missed out on so much fun!

----------


## groove16

> Groove...It was great to finally meet you, Seems every trip I meet a few "special" characters I enjoy hanging out with and look forward to meeting again, You my friend are one of those characters..lol..I love your free and easy personality and hope to see you next reach..Great Report and Pics!



Phil, i was glad to meet u as well,not many chances in life to hang out with a world champion..."Bellyflop Champion of the World"

----------


## groove16

> This report has that laid back vibe that we go to Negril to enjoy, thanks for sharing. The boardie pics are so nice. Everyone is happy. Keep it real and keep it coming!


Was sorry to hear when u cancelled your trip, and wasn't able to join us....look forward to one day crossing paths

----------


## groove16

> So bummed, met Rina & crew at Cafe Goa the day you arrived...had gotten a bad cold/flu a couple of days into my stay. Felt lousy. Didn't get to meet you and many others. My last full day was the day of the bash and I was just a few feet away at Coco but felt horrible. Didn't even make an appearance...  maybe next year... Sounds like I missed out on so much fun!


Yes, Rina mentioned you to someone and I asked who she was talking about..She told me she met you, as we were being informed on how sick u were...sorry you were sick on your trip....I also had a cough and was feeling a touch of something for most of my trip...went to the pharmacy in town, which should be in the next installment...

----------


## groove16

> Trash can chicken..   Never heard it referred to that way but like it. Great report Nice pics. Thanks for sharing.


yea, we have some grills at home made out of those "trash can" barrels...

----------


## groove16

thanks for all the props, it is very much appreciated...

----------


## groove16

On saturday, APril 27, the boardie bash events continued with a trip to Abekuta...Janet had been wanting us to plan a trip here for 2 trips now, but it never happened...

We had to meet at the Burger King in town at 10am to catch the bus...as the rest of my group is getting ready, I leave early and meet them at the BK...I exchange some $$$ and go to the pharmacy to get something for my cough...she recomends HYSTAL....this stuff helped slow my cough, but it lingered for most of our trip...

We load the bus, and head to Sav la mar for our trip...we stop and pick up Lisa on the way...everyone is hungry so we stop at juicy  patties for snacks...

 our driver Norman


I get this combo, plus an extra patty



the pattys were very good...
juicy patty has a drive through, chinese rest. next door, and the shopper fair supermarket...


we went to shopper fair for a couple cases of red stripe, cheap and cold

----------


## groove16

We continue on our way to Abekuta...It is said that this is one of the most laid back groups ever...I think we were all a little short on energy after the last few days of events...well, I know I was...we arrive at the property and it is beautiful...the lady who runs the place is named Annie and we met her the day before at the bash...She is a wonderful host..

I'm sure they told us  the history of the place, but I was out of it that day....the cough medication, the subs, the sun, the rum, and all the partys have turned me into a zombie...
good thing for pictures from this day....

the grill--trash can style---



the pool


rob and our host---annie



ice cold water, and crumbs from my patty


bea


Lisa


Janet


Lisa


muzikdoc and crissy


our bag and all our stuff

----------


## Kimbobwee

Thanx for the journey........made me feel as if I was there!!

----------


## groove16

Where is my smile? Did the man on the golfcart ride by? I think I need a sub and a nap...


so that is what I did...there a few pics floating around of me with my eyes closed, so I can't deny it...hehehe

Well, they offer a tour of the property and a trial...janet goes along, I do as described above...so here are the pics from the tour...

this statue has a story, made from tires and ??? someone help please..


pics

----------


## groove16

the tour continued

----------


## groove16

the valley behind the bar at abekuta



the bar

----------


## groove16

the pool at abekuta is a natural spring fed pool and is very old...might be the oldest, I don't remember...It has  a stream running to it from one side, it has an overflow on the other and it is constantly being refilled....it also has these little fish in it that love to eat the dead skin on the bottom of your feet, your own little pedicure...

u can see the little fish in this pic



so people sit on the edge, feet in the water and let the fish do what they do



so u can see the water fall into the pool in these 1st 2 pics, and overflow back out in the 2nd 2 pics

----------


## groove16

random shots of the people



see the corn hole boards, I get beat by rick, i think 4-2 when we needed more refreshments and quit..

----------


## groove16

this is a great place to relax...I had my nap and am now ready to take on the island...last few pics I chose to share

----------


## groove16

I will back track for a minute...Rick and Carolyn  had more problems and white sands...they were not satisfied with their room, it had a smell, among other problems....no other rooms available to swap, so they decided they had enuff at white sands....forgot to mention to incident at the bar...Rina charged a round of drink to her room...signed for them, we all witness it...Janet and Rina have a good buzz, but me and Larry, as well as rick and carolyn are pretty clear headed at this point...a little while later, Janet orders a beer, and Rina orders a 2 for 1 special, well Larry wants diet pepsi, and orders that and pays for rinas drinks as well...I order a 2 for 1 and pay for mine and janets beer....As we are leaving, Janet orders another beer, and goes to pay for it, the bartender tells her she owes for her last beer, and then starts yelling at rina, as she is leaving...larry had already left...you need to sign for your last drinks....rina signs and leaves, as janet gets me to see if I paid for her beer...rick and I went to the bar and the bartender was raising his voice at my wife, rick reminded him that so she didnt pay for it, but i paid for it when i got my drinks, and larry paid for the drinks rina got...it all got settled, but this just added to the frustration of w.s......

anyway, rick and carolyn had checked out that morning before we left on the trip....they had the driver that had taken us from burger king to wait for them, got their bags, and were off...back to their favorite spot in negril, catcha gardens....At this point, they didnt care if they got a refund or not, well they did care, but were leaving anyway...
last rant on w.s.

----------


## poolguywindsor

2 for 1 ? Oh 2 drinks one price! Got it!

----------


## groove16

we go to the seastar saturday night party...been to this party many times and have never been disappointed...

tonight is steph bday...it is the arrival of several peoplepeople we haven't seen yet, and it is one of the last events of the boardie week...

the place is packed


cent, 5 cent, 10 cent, dollar



bea and her beautiful finger


faces in the back



rasta stan and chris (owner at seastar)  rasta stan can really sing


Janet reuniting with a couple we met in 2010...meinvancouver and dolly

----------


## Melody

> Yes, Rina mentioned you to someone and I asked who she was talking about..She told me she met you, as we were being informed on how sick u were...sorry you were sick on your trip....I also had a cough and was feeling a touch of something for most of my trip...went to the pharmacy in town, which should be in the next installment...


I first met Rina & Larry in November, crashed their wedding!

I developed quite the relationship with the male pharmacist. Was there 3 times looking for remedies! Felt horrible when I got off the plane in Winnipeg. Thought i must be getting pnemonia. Got antibiotics as soon as I got home as I'd developed an eye infection. Very slowly getting better but no where near 100%. Been about 5 weeks. I think I got it from a dirty AC at HP. Check out those AC filters as soon as you check in people!

Thanks for all the great pics and report! Really enjoyed reading/seeing all that I missed!  :Smile:

----------


## groove16

the band plays on


rob and Tizzy and another beautiful finger


photographer Katho


the beautiful Marley, laughing, the body of Indy Cindy, and Boog in the background



bday girl and hubby



Sandy, Katho, and Indy Bob



one last shot of the party



we close the place down..then we head back to the beach...on this night, there is a big show scheduled at bourbon beach....about 25 bucks a ticket...Janet won a ticket a couple days ago, so we get dropped off there...Flip and Jackie also had a VIP room there and had already headed down there....Boog also had a VIP room there and had a group coming down in a bit, after they finish their party at the seastar...as we are headed into BB, Flip is headed out...nothing happening, gonna call it a night...ok, not wanting to buy another ticket for a dead party, Janet uses our ticket to check it out, while I chat with Ben. She is back quickly, dj is playing, bands on a break, and not many peeps in there....we make the decision to head back...we see flip again at step a sides chicken barrel...not hungrey after the buffet at seastar, but flip gets him some...as we walk by Lazy Daze Park, their is a huge party going on..bikini and bottles, I think...that must be why BB was dead....

----------


## groove16

yeah, dave, thats the deal...the price wasn't very "special"..hehehe

----------


## SweetSue

> I have been having trouble with this next part...it has been written and erased many times...I am just gonna tell it like it happened....
> 
> On with the trip report...
> 
> Today is moving day for me, and it is the arrival of my wife, Janet...It is actually moving day for all of us, we will reunite at white sands...We didn't know anything about white sands, because we never stayed on this end ofthe beach...my friend got a deal from work, and we all decided to stay here...
> 
> I get up at my regular time, and take my morning walk on the beach. I decide to walk towards town, find my driver if I can and arrange my move. I am successful at doing all of this. I walk back to Fun Holiday and then to White Sands to go ahead and try to check in....No problem...Room is ready, U can check in when you get ready to... I walk back to F.H., gather my things, call my driver and I am off...I get checked in, no problem....Janet and I are staying beachside, and Our friends are staying in 2 rooms on the garden side...we knew the rooms on garden side were bigger, but we chose to be closer to the beach...The office at W.S. is on the garden side, I get my key and we drive to the beach side, unload all my luggage, about 5 minutes, and then I head to town for supplys.  I tell my driver what I need and he takes me to the fruit stand for soem pineapples, to the china man store for 2 cases of red stripe, wata, and juices, thru the Burger King drive thru for a bag of ice, and a box lunch 300ja at king fisherman outside whistling bird...ate here about 6 times this trip....
> 
> well, we pull into the beach side at white sands...there is a spot about the length of a bus then there are some flower pots blocking the drive, an area just big enuff for a driver to park and unload the guest...that is what everyone i asked thought it was for...so here we go....my driver grabs a handful of stuff, I grab lunch and ice and we go to the room...I stay in the room, he goes to get the beer, and brings it back...I pay him and he is off...it takes about 5 minutes, max from start to finish...I close my door, open my door to the veranda, becasue the room is still hot, and I hear some yelling...I look out and it is my driver and someone, and it is getting louder...I head out and as I round the corner of the building (I am upstairs), I hear a lot of jibberish that I can't understand, and see my driver and this guy and lady on a golf cart.  .the guy is sitting there, saying something on occasion, but the lady is shooting birds, saying f$^* you, and get the fook out of here, steadily showing the middle finger...driver is yelling, golfcart man is yelling, lady is screaming....a bumb***** here, a f u there, blah blah blah, I yell what is going on, I am told to stay out of it, mind my business by golf cart man...that is my driver and he was just unloading my things....I dont care who he is, he cant park here, you park across the road and bring the things across....(although this wasnt said, it is expected to cross the busy road with no cross walk with your stuff instead of parking in what appeared to everyone I surveyed that week as a loading zone, about 3 people..hehehe) as golf cart man is yelling at me, the 2 others are really getting loud, f. u., and something about your mother, and the golf cart man turns his attention backto the driver...one or two more exchanges, golf cart man said something, driver gets to his car, yells at me that he will not pick me up again at this property, and I yelled back to him that you dont have to worry about me calling you back to this property....driver left, golf cart drove off, and i go back to my room, baffled at what just happened...
> ...


Wow - I am so surprised.  But I only have dealt with Frances (who is a very nice man and even drove me up the road to another property to pick up my bags when I was moving in for part of my stay) and Henry and the staff.  Oh, I did spend some time hanging out with some family of the owners - they were nice offering us drinks, etc.   It is a turn off to think that the owner and his daughter would behave in such a fashion, towards anyone, much less a newly arrived guest.   I might think twice before I recommend it as a place to stay.  What a shame.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Thanks, for the report, was almost like being there,

----------


## bjritz

Just saw your belly flop outfit on Katho's FB....dude, awesome..........more to come on that I'm sure!

----------


## Seveen

amazing the friendships made "on the board" love it

met some of my best friends "out here"

life is about continuing to connect and I see you and Janet did that!

thank you for the trip report --- I know it's a labour of love :-)

----------


## Seveen

oh this is also my placeholder so I know where I am in the report lol

----------


## groove16

hey seveen, you've been a boardie friend of mine since my 1st trip in '09....lol...one day we might cross paths, shoot we've been known to do Jaxx, less than 4 hours form the house

----------


## groove16

the trip continues, and this is sunday april 28th...last day of the boardie bash activities

Normal morning activities in the yard.......

Larry, Rina, Janet and I walk to Cafe Goa for the webcast...

along the way, their are these chicks crossing the sidewalk



we get to cafe goa...janet has coffee, larry and rina have breakfast (well I think larry had a cheeseburger, he loves his cheeseburgers) and rina has the pineapple or banana pancakes...which was it, girl? lol''...I eat half of a special brownie...hehehe...hey, I'm gonna be with my friends, right..no problem, mon...


we were planning to do a little beach pub crawl, and finish a lounging day at our place...rob had a trip planned to Percys retreat for the last event...he come to tell us it was about time to go, and we informed him of our plans...well, he talks a little magic, and the 3 of them decide to do the percy thing...Janet knows that I didnt want to go on this trip, I think it was going to be a little too relaxing for me and I did this yesterday...don't get me wrong, I enjoyed yest at abekuta, and would make a good time at any of these places, but I'd rather be able to get up and leave if I start getting bored....so they took off....Percy is an energetic man, and has and nice peice of land on a river, lots of plants, and fruit, and ...well....I didn't go, and our other camera died so Janet didnt get any photos of the excursion...


there were a couple boardies that went, maybe they will help us out with a couple of pics, please...

----------


## groove16

well I go on my own little pub crawl...I cross the road at bar b barn.


here is a statue in front of bar b barn



I start at bar b barn with a 2 for 1 banana daq...


I walk down to shields to set up our upcoming move...we need some special arrangements, and I get it settled...we have been drinking at shields for a long time now, and I get a couple terry specials, which is just a paw paw (papaya daq with fresh papaya, and i like some fresh pineapple in mine) with a little extra rum on the bottom so the ice don't melt as quick...I take care of business, and head back towards home, not sure where I am stopping....

I have a drink at bourbon beach, i think just a rum punch, and it might be the last drink at bb I have on the trip...it was a bit of a hassle, chris and dave were not bartending and this guy was busy hanging with his buddys, and took a while to get to me....I also got hustled a little more than usual, which doesnt really bother me, but the vibe has changed...we will still watch a show or two from here later in the trip, but this is not my home anymore...lol...


neveille selling his pattys, then a couple of beach pics



i end up at my favorite spot on this trip....


the yellow bird and my dirty banana

----------


## groove16

view from the yellow bird


aahh, wedding photos


i get me a box lunch and head back to the yard....should be time for my crew to be back...

300 ja box lunch from king fisherman on the road in front of whistling bird, by fun holiday....


I eat my lunch, the crew arrives, and we head to the beach...

booby cay island in the distance


cry baby and her friend  terry


at the bar


friends at the beach


a view of the sea and the sun

----------


## groove16

several taken from the tower at w.s.


janet and then meyself from the tower

----------


## groove16

we walk to the webcast at sea splash....flip and jackie, rock robster, bea, meinvancouver and dolly, crybaby, terry, lorax 1 and 2, Im sure i left some out..

boats coming in

----------


## groove16



----------


## groove16

at seasplash

paddleboarding


specials


the band plays on


beginnning of the sunset---



and the rest of the sunset



we head back to our yard, and we hang with larry and rina on their veranda til the wee hours of the morning......great memories are made with great company...

----------


## gerryg123

excellent report.

----------


## kaycee

Loving the many pics and details!

----------


## Jambarney

Groove a few observations mi friend, 1st your report rocks man ...... good work, 2nd, I concur about BB in March we stopped by twice hoping this might be a new landing spot for us during the day, just did not feel it at all and didn't even stop by in May, and 3rd that pic of that box lunch is killin me man, damn that looks wicked good.

Have a great day man and go Mizzou,

Jamb

----------


## LeeLee

Thank you, Groove.  I'm pretty sure that I met you at the boardie bash, but Mr. D and I were late.  I thought it started at 3:00?  Oh well, story of my life.  Loved, loved, loved your report and pics.  We're hoping to back same time next year.

----------


## groove16

monday morning on this trip, I got up with Janet, prepared my sub, and we walked to the beach...Rina, Carolyn, ad Rick were getting ready for a dive and having breakfast, coffee, or something...Janet finds her spot, and settles in for a few hours....I enjoy my time, and then take a route taxi to times square...I need some new swim trunks, well realy i don't, but my red stripe ones have a hole, and i like the bright island colors...i was a little early for timrs square as they were getting set up...went to our friend mike, who had moved his shop here....if u need a ride home, he will take u after buying your souveniors from him...a nice drink just for shopping...mike does it right, but I just wasnt ready, gotta look around, now that i know what the starting price is and the quality it is...I walk across to bouben beach, and cut to the beach...end up at the yelowbird, imagine that...walk from there to w.s.... i ate most of the fruit for breakfast, and was wanting a box lunch for lunch, becasue i knew i was gonna be busy shortly...

Janet saw my box, and wanted one of her own...so we go one fried chicken box and 1 baked chicken box, 1 cups of soup, each,--a chicken pumpkin, and a vege pumpkin that were very good, and a bottle of wata and a can of fruita....gave 1000ja and she tried to give me change back....let her keep that plus a couple extra...and i still cant eat all of it....



after we eat lunch, we get our new driver, Jack, to pick us up and transport us to the cliffs...we get dropped off at wise choice, get supplies and walk up the lane to seastar.


after we get there,there are people everywhere...

just gonna post random pics and try not to tag anyone

so here goes


crowd

----------


## booger

Nice report Groove. Looking forward to the rest and your perspective of the same activities we both partook in. And big ups for bringing the candy for the kids....

----------


## groove16

more picks

dawn


Muzikdoc an wpyogi


meinvancouver


katho


crowd



Rasta Stan addresses the crowd


katho

----------


## groove16

Labamba makes his entrance



who is this masked man





gary gets some height...this pic does not capture it



spotty catz---his suit filled with water and it was a sight watching him exit..



sandy

----------


## groove16

from the balcony...peeps were everywhere


this guy came out in 3 different outfits...used a lot of imagination...he had one more that he saved for last, but we never got to see it



last years champ



the hula girl

"phil" my coconuts

----------


## groove16

the crowd admiring my splash


the new masked man


the crowd

----------


## groove16

mutant ninja
outgoing champ



incoming new champ



drummer boy


meinvancouver and dolly



head cheerleader donna



indy bob and others

----------


## groove16

the underwater camera crew


rasta stan finishing up the ceremonies



the day was a success, we all had fun and some money was raised for father jim to help at the soup kitchen...

Flip and jackie show up a little late...the rain sets in, so the party moves in doors...about this time the pub crawl bus shows up and more people show up at the party...


there are dance offs, I cant keep count of the number of subs that were served and the bar ran out of cold red stripes...


but the show carried on....

when things started to clear out, and the rain let up some, we walked down the lane to AAAHHHBee's...we met rina and larry and rick and carolyn there....had a burger and it was awesome....this was the other peoples 4th trip so it couldn't be too bad...well it was awesome....best burger on the island...after dinner, we sat around, had a few beers and laughs...one of the locals guys came in...he knew us all...well after a few brags and boasts, it leads to a special brownie taste off....one guy breaks his up and the other guys slices his up....we had a taste test...well, one brownie was clearly better tasting, moist, more like a brownie...the other was more like cake, and u could taste teh gritty of the ingrediant in it...but it was very entertaining indeed...so was the rest of the night...hehehe....most at the table had very small pieces forced on them, while me and another finished it all....great way to end a great day...when we leave rick and carolyn were talking to someone about going on a tour tomorrow...but we had to go...

we stop at bourbon beach for a nightcap and listen to the band until about 1100..Janet has a few beers, i enjoy my dessert, and a sub...we leave because we have to pack...i am wound up, and everything is funny, and everything i say is stupid...lol..

tommorrow is moving day and we also have a trip to go on...

----------


## Guirigay

Nice report, Terry! The Hula Girl was truly impressive. There is a shot from the other end of the pool of you just above the water with your pony tail hanging behind you that I think is the single best shot of the day. Those Coconut C Cups had to hurt when you hit! Just a great day and you were a huge contributor! Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## jenb

Thanks, I'm thoroughly enjoying your trip report

----------


## 68Stang

The boardie bash looks like it was a lot of fun.  Wish we could have been there.

----------


## Rob

Groove,

There was just a database error and your pictures from this report got corrupted. I am working on restoring them all - but I may need some assistance from you.

I will be pm'ing you with further details.

Thanks man, and great report.

Rob

----------


## kaycee

...I was wondering why I didnt see any pictures.

----------


## Guirigay

Wow, bummer Groove. Fortunately, with great skill and alacrity, the corruption was localized.

----------


## Rob

I am getting them back - slowly but surely will be caught up to day 3 shortly - had trouble with the cat food picture.... 

man, there are a lot of pics.... (grin)

----------


## TizzyATX

The Report is awesome Groove....cant wait til I can see the pictures too lol

----------


## Rob

Days 1 to 4 have been restored.... working on restoring the rest!

----------


## spottycatz

Waiting..........(yawn)

----------


## Rob

Groove and I are working on it...

----------


## Rob

Thanks to Groove's friend who "hit a few buttons" - the pics from day 5 has been restored and now heading onto day #6 - the Boardie Bash!

----------


## Rob

And day 6 is now restored thanks to the nimble fingers of Groove's friend! Thanks man!

----------


## Rob

Day 7 restored!

----------


## billndonna

Good work Rob and Groove's friend,we want to see them once more to hold us over until November!!

----------


## groove16

> Thank you, Groove.  I'm pretty sure that I met you at the boardie bash, but Mr. D and I were late.  I thought it started at 3:00?  Oh well, story of my life.  Loved, loved, loved your report and pics.  We're hoping to back same time next year.


Hello LeeLee, I remember you seeing u at the bash...I talked to so many people, But i do remember yur face...we are planning for this time next year as well...

----------


## Rob

Got Day 8 restored - thanks Groove!

----------


## groove16

had a long weekend at the softball field..camped out with my buds, and went 4-2, in the biggest tournament in georgia..will be getting access to the pics today, and get this thing over with..

----------


## Rob

Groove - glad you has a great time this weekend - and thanks for helping getting all the pics restored! Much obliged!

----------


## groove16

trip report continued...

okay today was moving day...finally getting away from white sands...bittersweet in the fact that we were separating from our friends, Rina and Larry, but they were going back to the cliffs and we were staying on the beach...

I had set up with my driver the day before...told him I would call him at 615 and need to be picked up at 630...he said no problem...I call him, and the problem was he didn t answer...so we gather our things, take them to the drive way, and then I go flag down a taxi...Let me tell you, we bring alot of stuff...and instead of packing it all in our suitcases, I had alot of these purple grocery bags to give away...well, i had about 15 of them, plus cooler, beer, all of our regular bags...it was a mess....anyway, the taxt driver looked at all of our stuff and said no, I can't take all that stuff, too much...I offered more $$$, he said not about the $$$, but too much stuff, it won't all fit...I tell him it will fit, and he said ok, or he will make 2 trips....it all fit...,lol...as we pulled off, my regular driver called...it was about 700 by now, and he was a little upset that i didnt wait on him...oh well, I have 1 hour before Chickens Magic Bus picks us up for todays excursion...

We get to SHields, and no one there but security...well I know Stewie, and he remembers me, and he calls the manager/owner, Shauna Shields, who is on the property...she tells him our arrangement, and he stores my stuff for me...we change, and are ready to go...

----------


## groove16

So we get started..we are the last ones picked up on the "beach bus"....these buses are set up for about 20 people each, and last night I was told we had 22 on the cliff bus, and aobut 14 on the beach bus, some of the cliff dwellers were gonna switch buses...so we get thru the roundabout and right outside of town we stop for beer...the other bus pulls up and we all get out to mingle...as the other bus is unloading, who do we see get off? Our friends, Rick and Carolyn....they were talking about going last night, but didnt hear from them, so didnt think they decided to go...they swapped buses and joined us...

this is nice estate right out of negril...



we stopped in front of this school, as chicken had to get something from the other bus....chicken hired 2 drivers for this trip and he just jumped back and forth betweeen buses, trying to keep everyone entertained...well, another stop, all pile out again...

the school, and the swing is the only thing in the yard...



we get going, and then stop down the road for ice, well no ice..after 2 more stops, we get ice...on the sav la mar...

once we get there, we decide to get pattys for a snack cuz we dont know when the next food will be...

we stop at a famaliar place, juici patties...


Flip and Jackie on the bus with us

----------


## groove16

We get back on the road and head on to our 1st destination...We were advised by one of the passengers that this was a non smoking bus, but chicken told me to go to the back of the bus and roll the windows down..it would be alright...we we did....several on the bus enjoyed a piece of a sub, when it was announced again that this was a non smoking bus....so everytime the bus pulled over, the smokers got off to smoke...which actually, as my wife and I discussed, added to the expierence...everyone would go smoke, use the bathroom, buy drinks and snacks, and mingle..etc, and i could eat subs, take pics,  and mingle..anyway, I go into a store at one of the stops, buy a few things and realize I didn't have my money on me...I was fixing to go back to the bus, when the jamaican guy gave me a 1000j to pay for my things...I say thanks, please follow me to the bus...he says, no problem, I am on the other bus....turns out he is friends with a passenger on the other bus...very nice of him...



I had not ever been to Belmont Beach, and didn't know anything about it...

So we pull in front of this sign


we were told this was the Peter Tosh house, and I think his mother is still living here...there was a small admission, but everyone were talked into just taking a few pics from t he outside, cuz most wanted to get on to the beach...I gave the camera to Janet and I went on a quick walk to enjoy a sub...walked across the road to the small beach...this would be a nice place to hang out for awhile, I think to myself...  

a few of Janets pics


the bar...Princes Bar resturant and coffee shop



inside the bar and posters on the wall


the two buses that made the journey

----------


## groove16

These are the boats on the beach across the road...


We all loaded up and drove for what seemed like forever.........


or maybe not......more like 2 minutes, about 200 yards down the road, we pulled into a parking area...I had walked to here eating my sub a few minutes ago...


boats 


meat belmont beach



the beach and we invade the beach

----------


## groove16

our group invaded Belmont Beach

----------


## groove16

Gary and Steph adn Shauna


sign for the His and Hers Restaurant and Pub


our crowd, the coolers, people everywhere

----------


## booger

Hey Groove,
 First off, Man u take some great pictures. And I love the pic where you see the branch but the people are blurred. I actually remember looking over at you peering thru the tree taking that pic and saying to myself, WTF? To see it thru your eyes makes perfect sense. Sandie and I were just talking about your lovely wife and I kick myself for not spending more time with you guys and getting to know you more. Please sir carry on.........

----------


## groove16

After an hour or so we load up the buses, headed down the road for lunch....we drive for what felt like eternity....

lol...or again maybe 3 minutes....a couple hundred yards....lol


we all get out, go to the small building and Chicken helps take our orders...box lunches, fried chicken,  jerk chicken and fish....

Janet disappears for a minute, and she is found giving away candy and toys to several little kids....Janet and Sandy also bonded a little as they both cared and fed several dogs in the neighborhood...




grants sunshine plaza


this is the place we got our food..box lunch ...yumm

----------


## groove16

541lion, this is the best I got for belmont.....hope you guys have fun, and let me know how it went....


gonna finish this part tomorrow, including lovers leap, and pelican bar,.....

----------


## groove16

> Hey Groove,
>  First off, Man u take some great pictures. And I love the pic where you see the branch but the people are blurred. I actually remember looking over at you peering thru the tree taking that pic and saying to myself, WTF? To see it thru your eyes makes perfect sense. Sandie and I were just talking about your lovely wife and I kick myself for not spending more time with you guys and getting to know you more. Please sir carry on.........


one of my favorite pics is taking a sunset or a beach view thru the leaves...i have several of those throughout my report....Janet and Sandie have a love for animals together, but heck, i love them too...our paths will cross again....I think u still owe me a fbm, or maybe i owe u one, or something like that....we just never made it up to catcha while y'all were there....beach bums, ya know...always next time...ya, mon...lol

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Groove16, it was awesome meeting so many of you guys at the Canoe Bar's pre- Boardie Bash ...i'm just getting back on and saw your report...trying to take it all in here at work...Obviously, I'll need more time and a stress free sub-stantial environment to get the most outta this! 20  minutes til quittin tyme!!!!! Looks like I'll be up for awhile tonight,lol...

Blessings  from Texas and Happy Travels!
Sk

----------


## groove16

> Groove16, it was awesome meeting so many of you guys at the Canoe Bar's pre- Boardie Bash ...i'm just getting back on and saw your report...trying to take it all in here at work...Obviously, I'll need more time and a stress free sub-stantial environment to get the most outta this! 20  minutes til quittin tyme!!!!! Looks like I'll be up for awhile tonight,lol...
> 
> Blessings  from Texas and Happy Travels!
> Sk




I see u on fb, kevin...good job on the program, my friend...hope u enjoy the pics....

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Great pics groove.  My camera person was slacking off big time this trip!

----------


## Guirigay

Great pics Groove! It felt like it took forever to get to Belmont ('cause it did!) but the day really started to flow from there. Very nice!

----------


## 541lion

I know it's not for everyone but Belmont looks awesome to me

----------


## kaycee

Great pics! I definitely want to visit the Peter Tosh memorial.

----------


## bjritz

Nice job on the pics n prose, loving every bit. Good to see all dem boardies.

----------


## groove16

Flip, Michael, kaycee, bjritz, Chris.....thanks for the props....



the excursion continues...

we load up from belmont beach and head towards lovers leap...It is gonna be a long ride...everyone has their own buzz going, so lots of jokes and things going on...we sneak in a bite or two of subs every chance we get, it is all good....we stop a couple of times for smoke and bathroom breaks.. and and the cooler is again loaded with beer and punch...this time we bought a variety pack of beer...lol...a lots of it...I don't think know how much fun the other bus was having, but ours was making the best of a long drive...I do know that the other bus didnt like stopping as much as we did, but hey, cigs to be smoked and subs to be eaten, lol...and you know how it is when drinking adult bevs and roadtrips, what goes in, has to come back out...lol....


a few pics form the stops


flip and jackie




pics of a couple of signs




well the other bus decided that they wanted to go ahead, and we would just catch them at lovers leap....ok, cool with us...see yall soon

----------


## groove16

back from my walk, beer iced down in the cooler, tunes on the radio, Chicken laughing and joking, and here we go....

As I said earlier, the other bus took off and was gonna meet us there...they were tired of waiting on us....I'm not sure how long we were driving, 30-45 minutes, when chicken got a phone call and started laughing....he stays on the phone and around a couple corners, he laughs again and points....there is the other on the side of the road, with a cop writing him a ticket...we ask what is going on, and he says he wasnt wearing his seatbelt...our driver was, and always did....so we start to pull over and everyone yells to keep going....so we continue on....about 5-10 minutes later, we arrive at lovers leap....

It is a beautiful place...these photos do not do it justice, as it doesn't capture how far down below it really is....but here goes a few pics

----------


## groove16

The other bus arrives very quickly and we all take pics and tour the grounds...actually, besides the view, I didnt see much elso going on...a bar, restaurant, dining area...a few flowers, and statutes, and lots of peace and quiet.... a few more pics

----------


## groove16

there is a story about lovers leap, but since i didnt really hear what the guide was telling us, I say that I think 2 lovers were being told they could not be together and jumped to their death...typical love story...blah, blah, blah....let's load up and get to some excitement....hehehe....imma gonna go take a walk, and take more pics....there looks to be a good sub station on the roof, I'll try it.....


last few pics from lovers leap,...

the lovers


look out tower, and some flowers on the grounds



Janet, the bus, and the man CHICKEN...

----------


## gerryg123

I see Brasi ....

----------


## Flipadelphia26

This story gone get good soon!

----------


## garysteph1018

You really should take the time to read the story of Lover's Leap. Look it up on the web. These two were slaves ... not just a couple of people who were told they couldn't be together. 

Great pics man  :Wink:

----------


## groove16

So I've taken my stroll, enjoyed my subs, taken my pics, and now I was sorta hanging around the bus area waiting for everyone...Janet went to the restroom, some of our bus was loading....Janet came back, and asked if she had time to smoke a cig, since she saw another girl on our bus just going into restroom behind her...I tell her to go ahead....I load on the bus and get a beer, and go to get back off.....the others show up, and load the bus...Janet puts her smoke out early and we load and away we go....nothing else is said out loud at this point but there was a lot of snickering coming from the back of the bus......


so we get to treasure beach, the 2nd bus arrives right behind us, so the rush was all for nothing...

----------


## groove16

We have 2 boats ready to go to the Pelican Bar...Not all had chosen to go, they had decided to stay on the beach instead....we loaded up 2 boats, and a few were undecided, so one of the drivers was just coming back to get whoever else wanted to go...

pics of boats on the beach, a few shots of our group, and a few in the boat on the way

----------


## groove16

the Peilcan bar is something that everyone who comes to Negril needs to see at least once...and the more, the merrier....it really isn't much of anything, just a bunch of wood, built in the middle of the water, the only way to it is by boat, water taxis, if you will.....

so can u see it off in the distance


as we get closer, different shots of the pelican bar



the 2nd boat arrives and unloads as the 1st boat goes back for more

Drummerboy, Gurigay, and Lorax 1 and 2...all entering the bar...watch your step...hehehe

----------


## Seveen

groove you're killing me! nice

----------


## Seveen

I see some wallpaper - thank you kindly :-)

----------


## groove16

some views of the storage, the group on the dock, and the structure for those who want to build their own pelican bar,



 drummerboy, someone drinking red stripe, and our group again


and a couple pics of some great people



rick, flip, and terry

----------


## Roy Mon !

Great job reporting Groove , I would have loved to do this chicken bus tour looks like fun.

----------


## groove16

a look around the pelican bar, playing dominos...

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Thanks groove... Next bash, I'll be missing another 6-8 inches less of waistline,lol! Your whole presentation is ROCKIN!!!
So many excellent photo's, as the American Poet Macklemore (Of Thrift Shop song fame)would say... 
The pics and story lines are "F" n awesome,lol! Like we are there! 

Happy Travels,

Skb

----------


## groove16

Shauna, walking on water, 1st part of sunset and my peeps

----------


## groove16

Janet and carolyn


rick



a crab and the canada flag


shauna and raul


and here is the taxi stand for the water taxi..only way to this bar...

----------


## groove16

we party at the pelican bar until the sun starts to set


we load and leave the bar....

at look back



sunset at floyds pelican bar


and the sunset

----------


## nutz4travel

Glad to see your TR is back on track.  Gotta love the Pelican Bar!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Thnaks for the kind words groove.  Great report.

----------


## groove16

> Glad to see your TR is back on track.  Gotta love the Pelican Bar!


yep, we were just there in sept, and now we are back...we will see u guys in tomorrows adventure, the pub crawl, if u got any pics or wise cracks to add to it, feel free to liven up this report....lol...

----------


## 541lion

Hey man it's a great report lovin the pictures too

----------


## groove16

this is probably one of those, "you had to be there" moments....not going to get it unless u were there, but I know a couple my friends who were there will remember this...


and to me it was a classic line...hehehe

this convo was over heard somewhere during our trip

her:what about everthing I give u
him:u dont give me anything
Her:i give u lovin'
him:lovin', I don't need yur lovin'...girl i'm jamaican, i get all the lovin' I want...

hehehe

----------


## billndonna

Loving this report and the pictures,thanks for sharing Groove!!!

----------


## groove16

we took 3 boats out to Pelican Bar, and all loaded into 2 boats for the ride back....When we got to the beach, I noticed most of the other people that didnt go to the bar were under the shelter of the bar at the place we parked at...what caught my attention was everyone was fanning smoke out of their face, and I noticed a small cardboard fire, more embers than fire and a fan or something blowing the smoke....what the hell is that, I wonder....well, we all go to the restrooms, and there is a line...everyone is wanting to change out of wet clothes, and the next thing u know, everyone starts saying at once...the freaking mosquitoes...they were huge and plentiful...covered your legs in a matter of seconds....so that  is what the smoke was for....lol....well, we all start to lather up with repellent, but some damage was done....

everyone is at this bar



we are all hungry....chicken welcomes us back and he is asking if we want to order some jerk chicken, as he has it set up for us to eat here...most of the other people who didnt make the trip were ordering theirs then....

this is where the trip took a turn for the weird....

I told chicken that i wanted chicken, lol....but a few minutes later someone came around saying that our bus was leaving and we were loading up....I look around and a few were loaded, but chicken and several were talking and I walk over and socialize with a couple of people over a few subs....we walk off a little, for a few minutes, and when I return, I am told to load on the bus....still waiting on a couple, but dont need me to disappear again...well, I see chicken smiling and joking with some people over there, here comes a couple more from my bus over there, so I am good...I get on the bus, ask Janet wtf, and then ask several others what was up and where we gonna eat...no one knows...finally all is on, and we have added a new passenger who has had TOO much to drink....job....since she is staying on the beach, and we are headed to the beach and they are not ready to go, she was going with us....then chicken gets on, starts gathering his things, and gets off...I follow him off, ask him whats up, and he says he is staying with the other bus...he was not ready to leave and they were all ordering food...our bus informed him that we didnt want to eat here and were ready to go....so chicken stayed with the other bus....


well u know the type of person who drinks too much and repeats things over and over....well we had this one on our bus...it was actually funny for a while...

I have been told by my boss, the wife, to shut up and stay out of it...it will be over in a little while......  we get going and someone asks what we are gonna eat....pepper shrimp, we are told, they have the best pepper shrimp in middle quarters....well janet likes those, so i am cool with that....after awhile, it is asked about the food again, the driver is asked how far to middle quarters, and he says we dont go thru there going from here and it is too far out of the way to go that way....a groan is let out from the crowd....now what....I remember a bunch a cookpots on the side of the road on last trip home from pelican bar....i ask about those...the driver says yeah we pass by those...so we all agree to give it a try....well he says something to someone and she relays some infor about the place...the folks can be aggresive in trying to sell fish and other foods....they might surround you...he tells her other stuff about being careful to count you $$$, a few precautions that we all should be using anyway.....about this time, we pull up....they surround the bus with plates of fish, bammy, festival, etc....she is trying to negotiate thru the window....it is beginning to get out of control, when one of the passengers wants to get off and smoke...no, cant do that, well, he gets off anyway, and is followed by many,...well we all negotiate our deals, pays our bills, and has some of the best conch soup and fish soup ever....it may have been cuz i was so hungry, but it was good...we finally get everyone loaded again, and away we go....a little into the trip, the one who had too many fired up a smoke, and was told to put it out and now her and someone else went back and forth for a minute....then she and her boyfriend went at it for a minute....agian it was funny, at first....someone yells at them to shut up, they shut up for a minute and start over,quietly at first and then louder and ouder until it is shut up time again...this goes on for a while, and finally someone yells at the friend to get up and move to the back of the bus...he does not move, she yells at him again, and he does not move....she tells the driver to pull over....he does....she tells this guy to get off the bus...now we are in the middle of nowhere, and it is about 10 pm and there is no way I would get off this bus,.....but he does...he slowly makes his way to the door, passes by me, and i am a little nervous that he is fixing to explode on her or something, but he just exits...and just like that, we are off...we jsut put someone off the bus in the middle of nowhere....omg.....I hope he dont have a cell phone and have a posse waitng for us up ahead....all kind of thoughts go thru my head....whew...well we drove in silence for awhile....finally the one who had too much to drink fires up another cig, and that discussion gets started again...lol....on thruogh sav la mar, and back to our hotel at shields, our 1st day there, more about it tomorrow...

now after this trip was over, those events were discussed amongst soem of us on the bus, and we ALL did not agree with the guy getting put off the bus,and also all agree we should have not let it happen, but it happened so fast.....anyway, I saw this person on the beach a couple days later, and he and I developed a bond...he hugged me, and kissed me on the cheek....I liked this guy....


thats the story how i saw it....lol...

----------


## groove16

when i get to the next installment, it will be one of the funnest times i have ever had.....pub crawl....

it may take a few days to get to it...but soon come

----------


## Lady Jane

Oh man, this is  the BEST TR ever! And the pics. Awesome. And I love your style.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

lol. outstanding.

----------


## kaycee

Who is this "monitor" person?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ti2m

Wow!   Why would a driver allow this to happen?  To put someone off the bus in the middle of nowhere?   I would expect the driver to look out for the safety of all passengers and not take orders from a self-appointed monitor.

----------


## Lola

Your photos from Lovers Leap are really good, gave me a feeling of being up so high and water so far below!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Everything groove posted is 100% true. It's not the bus drivers fault. It's me groove lorax and everyone else on the bus. It's our fault for not speaking up.  It was a down point for sure.  


But his account is 100% accurate.  


Groove. Thanks for this report. Smile on my face all the way. Great week'

----------


## Scott Rice

All I can say is that this was one of the greatest trip reports ever.. and my eyes are burnt out from going thru all 22 pages in one sitting,,,,
worth every second..... what I have taken in and learned from this will make my next trip HUGELY better than my last Groove... you da man bud...
hangin with your crew would be the best.... can't wait for what's next.... Visine.. engage

----------


## nekkidinnegril

Sounds like it was a bit of an extreme action for a couple that was having an argument.  Things happen, if there was no violence or anyone on the bus endangered then the "kicking off" was way out of line.

Like others, I'm sure they are curious as to the publicly unmentionable events that occurred, are you able to send a private message of what may have transpired?  It's all for curiosity, nothing more nothing less.  My husband and I have been in similar situations, and things were handled differently.  

All I can say is WOW.




> .then she and her friend went at it for a minute....agian it was funny, at first....*monitor yells at them to shut up*, they shut up for a minute and start over,quietly at first and then louder and ouder until it is *shut up time again*...this goes on for a while, and finally monitor yells at the friend to get up and move to the back of the bus...he does not move, *she yells at him again, and he does not move*....she tells the driver to pull over....he does....she tells this guy to get off the bus...now we are in the middle of nowhere, and it is about 10 pm and there is no way I would get off this bus,....
> 
> now after this trip was over, those events were discussed amongst soem of us on the bus, and we ALL did not agree with the guy getting put off the bus,and also all agree we should have not let it happen, but it happened so fast.....anyway, I saw this person on the beach a couple days later, and he and I developed a bond...he hugged me, and kissed me on the cheek....I liked this guy....
> 
> 
> thats the story how i saw it....lol...

----------


## groove16

guess i need to clarify one thing....it was not like it was a husband and wife that was involved, it was someone and a friend that was met a few days earlier...not that it matters who it is....

the reason it was a big deal is we put someone of the bus in the middle of nowhere...the reason it is a big deal t me is that it made me and my wife look in ourselves and wonder why we didnt stand up and say something...and that is the feelings of several others on the bus, as we discussed this later...we all said we were very close to saying something but none of us did... there was no evidence of violence in anyway, no one was in any danger, and the only problem was someone had TOO much to drink and was loud and obnoxious....I have several friends that are the same way....no big deal....

It made me think about me, and I believe that I will take up for someone if something like that happens again...really the point of my story...

----------


## nekkidinnegril

Thanks for the clarification Groove.  I agree with you, in our case, we did speak up and prevented that from happening, my husband actually physically separated the 2 people and I sat next to one person while he sat next to the other one.  I'm just happy that nothing happened to the ejected individual, because, like you, I personally could not live with myself if something occurred.

Thanks for the honesty.

----------


## groove16

> Thanks for the clarification Groove.  I agree with you, in our case, we did speak up and prevented that from happening, my husband actually physically separated the 2 people and I sat next to one person while he sat next to the other one.  I'm just happy that nothing happened to the ejected individual, because, like you, I personally could not live with myself if something occurred.
> 
> Thanks for the honesty.




When I saw him a couple days later, he was so happy that I asked about him and that night , that every time he saw me the rest of the trip, he stopped what he was doing and greeted me with a fist bump....I like this guy,....lol

----------


## nekkidinnegril

> When I saw him a couple days later, he was so happy that I asked about him and that night , that every time he saw me the rest of the trip, he stopped what he was doing and greeted me with a fist bump....I like this guy,....lol


Fist bump!!!  I'm glad it worked out.

Was the self appointed monitor part of the tour company?

----------


## groove16

Before I go on to the next day, let me just say that this excursion was a great time....it was not put together by a tour company....one individual, another tourist just like you or me, put this trip together...she worked countless hours, and dealt with many,many unnecessary complaints from people who wanted things their way....i think she dealt with so many distractions that it took away from her enjoyment of her vacation... so I will say that everyone I spoke with, on both buses, all said how much fun they all had...because of the group, it was cheaper than doing it yourself, and all the company made this a great day...the pictures should tell the story of how much fun it was....there was a bump in the road, and i described it like it happened...but it was not a tour, just 2 hired drivers and Chicken, our entertaining host....chicken just happened to be on the other bus, or this would have taken another course....the "monitor" was also just a tourist, and was really a sweet girl...I really liked her, and she didnt do anything with malice or mean or anything....she just made a couple of decisions that I think should have been group decisions...that's all....

----------


## 541lion

Respect

----------


## booger

> Before I go on to the next day, let me just say that this excursion was a great time....it was not put together by a tour company....one individual, another tourist just like you or me, put this trip together...she worked countless hours, and dealt with many,many unnecessary complaints from people who wanted things their way....i think she dealt with so many distractions that it took away from her enjoyment of her vacation... so I will say that everyone I spoke with, on both buses, all said how much fun they all had...because of the group, it was cheaper than doing it yourself, and all the company made this a great day...the pictures should tell the story of how much fun it was....there was a bump in the road, and i described it like it happened...but it was not a tour, just 2 hired drivers and Chicken, our entertaining host....chicken just happened to be on the other bus, or this would have taken another course....the "monitor" was also just a tourist, and was really a sweet girl...I really liked her, and she didnt do anything with malice or mean or anything....she just made a couple of decisions that I think should have been group decisions...that's all....


Nice.... The day had it's bumps, however at the end of the day we all control our fun factor. The man that was booted was a local Jamaican and their is some history there that should see no mention on the www. He's a nice guy and I wish him the best...... One bus was full of people that road tripped it last year and had an amazing time. We tried to grow it this year so others could partake and at the end off the day it was simply too many people. I thank both the organizer as well as "the self appointed leader of the other bus" as your intentions were sincere. The best part of the day for me was the time chilling on the beach in Parottee while you guys went to Pelican Bar. Man, I love the South Coast and see myself spending much more time there than in Negril.....

----------


## garysteph1018

Well said Booger!!! Thank you ... thank you .... thank you!!!

Thanks Groove for clarifying that we all had a blast & for giving props to the person who worked her arse off for us!

----------


## Jambarney

Hey dude sorry to poke around when I was not there, but what difference does it make whether it was a local or not? Still sounds like it was way toooooo far away from home to be putting anyone off , short of a physical harm to others threat or issue. 

I've met both Groove and Flip and trust their judgment, sounds like it was a bit harsh. The fact that he was a local probably meant he had some connections to get home but also way less money to do so. Not exactly my idea of how I treat people in their own country (no matter how drunk they are), but hey to each their own.

I'm not sure why the "local mention Jamaican" part was even brought up, being that you say it "should see no mention on the www." , totally irrelevant. You know one love and one blood and all?

Just an observation, take care and glad it ended ok and fun for all.

Jamb

----------


## booger

Hey Jam,
 I respect both their judgements as well. I personally enjoyed nothing but good times with them and theirs.  I mentioned the fact that it was a local as it appeared to me from reading Groove's TR that it was a tourist who was bounced from the bus. Like I said, he was a great guy and I feel horrible for the chit he had to deal with. Peace

----------


## Jambarney

No problem dude, take care.

Groove love your report man!!

Jamb

----------


## DConkle

groove16 forgive me if I missed it but is there a pic of this"monitor" you speak of? I don't smoke but understand when in JA it's pretty much everywhere.... Sounds like you handled it better than I might have! Now I can pick up with the story where I left off! Loving it !

----------


## garysteph1018

7migal ... what purpose does posting a picture of the monitor serve.

I'm sure Groove's acct of what happened on his bus it totally accurate, but a lot of things happened that he has no idea about that lead to the decision that was made. Everyone needs to remember there are a lot of sides to a story, and there are those who think they have to discuss the negative, and those of us who don't.

However ...

This "self appointed monitor" is getting way too much sh#t handed her way. She happens to be a really great person, who actually had the balls big enough to look out for the folks on the bus when no one else would. The guy who got kicked off may be a good guy, but he chose poorly when he chose his companion for that week. She has, in the past, been violent, and judging from what I saw during the day ... and I was directly in her line of fire for a good 8 hours ... was more than likely about to explode. I do know that the "self appointed monitor" tried to separate the two, obviously with no help from the other passengers, and when the arguing didn't stop, did what she thought was best. So lighten up on her.

As far as the smoking ... give it a rest. Chicken made that decision, and he completely did the right thing. The bus was a non-smoking bus b/c it was a new bus, and he wants to keep it nice. The "self appointed monitor" was on that bus for that non-smoking reason. Up close proximity smoking is not something that she wanted to be a part of, and there was only SO MUCH room on the smoking bus. Some people were so desperate to get on the "smoking" bus, they kept asking their bus to stop instead of just letting all of us get to where we needed to be ... at which time they would have been able to smoke it up!

So anyway, that's about all I wanna say .... well not really, but I'm going to stop. I would just ask that everyone remember there are many 100% accurate sides to a story.

----------


## loomis41973

Thank you for the great pics...it's been awhile since we've visited JA.

----------


## groove16

> Well said Booger!!! Thank you ... thank you .... thank you!!!
> 
> Thanks Groove for clarifying that we all had a blast & for giving props to the person who worked her arse off for us!


i've had a few messages with her about the trip, and told her over and over how much fun we had....I am glad we went and even with the bumps in the road, it did not ruin the trip...like booger said, we all control our own fun factor....this is the last thing (maybe) I am gonna say about what happened to this person...since you agree that this was an ongoing problem, you will also have to agree that "she" was the loudest, most  annoying of the two....IMO, she should have been told to move, not him...and if anybody should have been put off the bus, it was her...well no one should have been put off the bus...that's the point, as bad as it was, it wasn't that bad....it really wasnt ruining our time....

and why didnt anyone else get involved and separate the two? because it wasn't that big of a deal to anyone else....no threaat of violence, didnt appear close to getting out of control.....I mean she was out of control all day, like you said, and that was annoying from minute one...but again with my point of the wrong person was targeted, if anyone needed to be targeted....she took his pride from him in front of all, and he paid for it...too proud to move to the back of the bus...   

steph, u know how outspoken I am (you got that same trait) and it was not like me to let something happen that i didnt think was right, and I questioned myself for a long time after this...

----------


## Flipadelphia26

jamb. what's up. Hope all is well.

----------


## Jambarney

Flip if I was any better I'd be twins, or me and badnaz would be frickin quadruplets......... hmmm , I guess.

Damn near pulled the trigger again last weekend but that thing called work wouldn't cooperate.

Hope you and Jackie are good, me & the badone send our regards and KC and Andy Reid are callin you boy.

Til the next time,

Jamb

----------


## sbeth

I really enjoyed reading this; thanks!

----------


## groove16

A quick look back and my opinion on the places we visited on our trip...

Belmont Beach....I wish I would have walked around and talked ot more of the locals there...It was a beautiful beach....Janet says she should have went thru the Peter Tosh place....I am not into museums or tours as much as I am into people, and of course, the beauty of the scenery...To me, this was the most fun part of the day, it just didn't last long enuff...I had never been here, and I would love to go back for a day....awesome time

Lovers leap.....now this was a beautiful sight....again I did not listen to the tour guide as much as Janet did, and took quite a few pics....but after that, i don't think I could spend much more time there....talk about peace and quiet....if u really wanted to get away from it all....Janet had talked about going here before, so we are glad we did...it is something we would have never done on our own....and the pics really don't show the real beauty of scenery...that view is really breathtaking...

Pelican Bar....I think booger mentioned earlier that we were at parrottee beach....I didn't know where we were, I thought it was treasure beach, but I also knew it was not near where I thought we were going,as we turned a couple times and I lost my bearings...(had a map, was trying to follow along) I cant really comment much on the beach, we didnt spend time there, but Pelican bar is a blast....we had just been there for the 1st time about 6 months earlier, and it rocks...I really enjoyed this part of the trip as well....Rick and Carolyn had never been to pelican bar and they also loved it...If u have never been, it is a once in a lifetime place to see...

we also enjoyed the pit stops at the littles stores along the way...this is where we get to see things you dont see in Negril...Janet likes to give stuff to the kids, she gave stuff away at every stop we made, I think....I know she made several kids happy that day....and that makes us happy...we tote a 50lb suitcase full of give away stuff on every trip....and then lug around that stupid flowery bag on all of our day trips, just in case we run across some children...some laugh at all our junk, but in the long run, it is worth it, cuz it makes her happy...

It was a very long day, and I could only do 1 excursion per trip because of all the time riding on the rough roads...(some of our crew did kingston a few days later and loved it, but we declined...rick and carolyn did both and they all say the kingston tour is a blast)   but we are glad we did this trip, because of the hard work of Marley, this trip was not only affordable (never could have gotten this price on our own) but included some great boardies that we got to spend time with...It was also my 1st time riding on the CHicken magic bus, and he is a great tour guide...I would recommend him anytime...

----------


## groove16

and now on to the next adventure...

yesterday was our 1st day at shields, but we were gone all day...when we got back, all of our stuff was in our room, the a/c was turned on, and it was great...all done...

I get up and I love the view outside of my room...we booked one of the 2 poolside/oceanview rooms....the balcony overlooks the pool and bar....best beach view ever from a room in negril for us...

I do my morning beach walk....go to the yellowbird and have a couple of drinks..I head back, Janet is ready to walk a little, so we walk again....I get a call from flip,and we meet him and his lovely companion Jackie at.....the yellow bird....al and lulu are also there...I see al and lulu everyday now that i am at shields and they are at bar b barn.....2 for 1 dirty banana, and papaya daqs...









we walk back to shields, play in the pool and swim up bar....Janet catches up with Maureen, the bartender friend that we met in 2010...such a sweet lady...

a few pics of our room at shields, look over the mess, please

bathtub




bed



view of pool from my chair in room, 


this is my Favorite juice ever


and all my assorted drinks for the reach

add a little J B overproof to the juices and instant punch

----------


## groove16

our balcony, on the right as we looking at it


the walkway at shields

the indoor restuarant

----------


## groove16

flowers


Maureen behind the bar



out front of shields




waiting for this...next up

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Shields looks really nice!!

----------


## DConkle

gerysteph1018, thanks for the view from another angle.

----------


## nutz4travel

We call her "Janet Claus" lol

----------


## Lady Jane

> We call her "Janet Claus" lol



Aptly put! I love this pic. Little boy all excited having a treat and Grandma getting something too

----------


## kaycee

Loving that pic of janet handing out goodies!

----------


## Smokin Kevan

groove16, I just read the White Sands section!Wow! My wife gave the okay yesterday for a getaway 1st week of July. She's ready, as she was unable to join me Boardie Bash week... White Sands WAS in consideration. Thank You for your honesty... It may b a nice place, but walking on egg shells and feeling somebody might go off on me is not my idea of a good time...I am at page 9, already looking forward to the box lunches i was unaware of and the 2 for 1 drink specials, fish taco's etc... Again, thanks for this awesome report... It's sheer size and quality photo narration is reminiscent of my Cali cousin, gerryg123!
**************************************************  ******
1 hour later, thru interruptions, I have finished this awesome report! 
Thanks a Zillion!..Whe! Wheeeeeeeee! Soon come!

Happy Travels,
Skb

----------


## groove16

Hey kevin...a long way to go to compete with gerryg123...i tried my hand at videos on this pub crawl, i may try to post a few, but they suck...lol

Janet Claus....now that has a nice ring to it....

----------


## groove16

We get picked up by Lembert at Shields...we go to the 1st stop, which is actually a bar at someones house, right behind the town of Negril...someone said it is lemberts aunts place, some say she is the justice of peace and runs this bar in her off time....I m not quite sure

check out the bag


a sign in front


Janet Claus---another view of the same grandma


Janet has a beer, I have a punch and I look for the spot...there is always a spot...just gotta step around the corner and there it is, the sub station...lol..I walk off for aminute, make a new friend, and share a smile.....when I return, I had to look around to find Janet, as she is off igving away goodies...There are a few snacks at this stop...very good fritters....once we get off the bus, lembert leaves, he says he is going to pick up all the cliff people, as they are at another stop, then he comes back with an empty bus.....well, we get back on the bus, and off to the next stop, which is ON THE ROCKS, I had never been to this bar, so It is nice to visit somewhere different.

sign as we enter


Jim and muzikdoc


meinvancouver and dolly


2nutz

----------


## Jambarney

Groove your on the juice man! All juiced up to crank some gold dots over the fence :Smile: 

Hey Shields pics stirred my interest, hope it's ok if I send you a pm?

Jamb

----------


## groove16

On the rocks has live bands on occasions, and dj's once a week, I am told....when we pull up, there are several people already there...so now we have two busloads....

this is a big place....i do my thing, take pics and try to talk to as many people as possible....that is the great thing about a pub crawl....get to party with so many different people, and do it a t different places, that u prob wouldnt get to visit otherwise....

pics of the people on the crawl..


Lorax 1 & 2



Indy Cindy



Jim/Donna



T shirts



people at the crawl

----------


## groove16

a few signs around the property, the shot of the beach area, and some pool playing

----------


## groove16

> Groove your on the juice man! All juiced up to crank some gold dots over the fence
> 
> Hey Shields pics stirred my interest, hope it's ok if I send you a pm?
> 
> Jamb


what u know about gold dots...lol

absolutely send me a pm, my friend

----------


## groove16

We ALL load on the bus and it is PACKED.....Lembert starts the jams and we are off....now this is a party crowd, doesnt matter what music is played, they are singing and dancing and falling in each others lap....lol....I think there are 39 people on the bus....We head to the next stop....


Connies Country and Western Bar....Connie  is Jennys daughter and runs the restuarant and bar....Connie has been seen at several partys and has appeared in this trip report a couple of times...

getting a beer


look behind the bar


food .... and .... drinks


we all want our pic with Connie..Janet, Muzikdoc, and Myself



and the crowd on the outside patio

----------


## groove16

We ALL load on the bus and it is PACKED.....Lembert starts the jams and we are off....now this is a party crowd, doesnt matter what music is played, they are singing and dancing and falling in each others lap....lol....I think there are 39 people on the bus....We head to the next stop....


Connies Country and Western Bar....Connie  is Jennys daughter and runs the restuarant and bar....Connie has been seen at several partys and has appeared in this trip report a couple of times...

getting a beer


look behind the bar


food .... and .... drinks


we all want our pic with Connie..Janet, Muzikdoc, and Myself



and the crowd on the outside patio

----------


## groove16

after we spend our time at connies, we load up on the party wagon again...It is amazing how many people fit on this bus...and all were singing and rocking and lembert had the jams blasting...."It wasn't me".....

next stop is the no limit bar...Janet and I had spent some time here, but we like to hang with Elvis at PeeWees....It is right across the street...Meinvancouver also liked Peewees as he has been coming here for years and stayed close to ehre 20 years ago....

so several follow us across the street

Janet and Elvis


Dog at PeeWees, Blue Cave Castle, our peeps,


the party boat passes by, the cove and one last look at the castle

----------


## Smokin Kevan

groove16...I believe that gerryg123 would say ya did the art of Trip Reporting proud! I'm glad your report was not over when I posted after my marathon read Tuesday afternoon...

Thanks again!

Happy Travels,

Skb

----------


## groove16

The next stop on the drunk bus was at xtabi


I love Xtabi and all it has to offer...the caves to explore, the cliffs to jump off of, the dirty bananas,...I love it so much, I didnt even make it there this trip...
We arrived at Xtabi, and I was to call my friends Rina and Larry before we headed to Xtabi, as they were to meet u s there...Amonst all the excitement of the day, I forgot to call them...They called us when they saw the bus pull up...they were at 3 dives and had just ordered food....so I snapped a few pics beofre I got the call, and headed over to hang with them...their meal was just being delivered, so they met up with us later after we left xtabi...

anyways, a few pics from Xtabi

carving and statutes 



towels for sale



our party at xtabi


as we were leaving, we saw these 2 boys....the older boys are the ones that we didnt have as much stuff for....but everyone likes candy....

Janet claus strikes again....

----------


## walleyed99

Great report Groove, I am just returning from a self imposed exile from Negril.com . Not cause I didn't wanna be here, just too much too do and my January 2014 trip is too far off and it makes me miss it far too much. Loved the report, hope it doesn't stop here. Gotta read all the reports I have been missing the last 4 months or so! I'm back looking forward to all I have missed. Jamaica January 2014 Soon Come!!

----------


## jcjcnj

Sounds like our house, walleyed99!  Planning a trip for June '14 to Negril, with family, this time.  Every time we get together and we start talking about our trip a resounding cheer of Jamaica, 2014!!!!! breaks out.  It is a long way off, but half the fun is in the planning and looking forward.  But then we are just back from our '13 trip May 22nd.  Had a great time as always.  Happy reading!

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

Hey Groove, GREAT report man! I just love the way you say it like it is. There is no "look at me" or "I did this and that", its all about the good times you have with the good people around you. I can totally dig that! As I have said before, we are new to the board but have enjoyed the Negril vibe for several years. Every trip we seem to meet more cool people with the same likes as us and we are starting to build up some really good friendships. The whole time I was reading and checking out your great pics I couldnt help but think that the whole thing seemed oddly familiar......and when I got to page 25 I figured out why.

WE WERE ON THE SAME PUB CRAWL!!! In fact, I can remember at our first stop, when Mrs Claus was handing out the candy, my wife (Julie) saying something like....oh, she must know those people. (what I failed to notice was you sneaking off to the sub corner, and if I had we would probably be old chums by now)  :Wink:  

Thanks for all the great shots to jog the old memory. That really was a BLAST on that trip. I cant believe we didnt at least get to chat a bit, but there were a lot of people and I dont think we got to meet everyone. (we actually cut our crawl a little short after Julie slipped and fell on her butt in the caves at Xtabi so we didnt even make it to the end) Your pictures with the captions of all the people that you know REALLY helped in figuring out who some of the folks are on this board that we had already met. You even got some shots of Julie before the bruised ass (and feelings) incident and some sweet shots of my back.  :Smile:  

Keep em coming man.....Im looking forward to seeing what we missed at the end of the crawl. See ya on the beach! BS

----------


## nutz4travel

Just a few more from the crawl...





So far you have it pretty well covered my friend!

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

Wow! Beautiful shots. I love the one with Indy Cindy handing out the special cake.....wait.....now that I think about it......that might have something to do with Julie's fall.  :Big Grin:

----------


## groove16

Thanks 2nutz for the additional pics...

Big Shiny....sorry about Julies fall...did not know that happened...I usually warn people about the caves being slick, Janet almost busted it on our 1st trip there... so which Pic are you and Julie in?...yes, wish we would have met, but there is always next year, right?  love the cake....hehehe

----------


## groove16

We board the bus and go from Xtabi and head to Negril Escape..I took alot of videos on this pub crawl...I was 1st one off most of time, and took videos of everyone dancing and singing as the unloaded the bus....it was some great video....but it was a new camera and most of my videos did not come out...I was on pause when i thought i was shooting....I did have a couple that did come out, but cant figure how to load them, plus they are poor camera work...lol

bus was crowded


rabbits at the entrance of Negril Escape


bar and restaurant


some of our folks


There is a lighthouse at Negril Escape...Cool for taking pics, etc...

----------


## groove16

Janet and I had never been to Negril Escape...they had some good deals there and we wanted to check it out anyway, so Lenbert did a great job of choosing this place...

Have I said that I love the one love pub crawl?...

anyway we walk and explore a little

Janet by the pool...It looks to be pretty big and nice pool


I see Lenbert over by the light house...I give the camera and tell her that I am going to climb the lighthouse for a photo op....

I ask Lenbert a couple questions about people jumping out of the lighthouse...I ask him if he ever jumped, and he said yes...bull, i say...no, mon, really, if I had my trunks, I would do it...so u just jump, no problem, I ask?, No Problem, mon...



so I decide to go up and look



I decide, wtf, is Lenbert can do it, I can do it...shirt off

 

Now when I get up and look, this is a long way up...Higher than I thought...I am not going thrugh with it...or so I thought...About this time, lenbert starts yelling to everyone...get your cameras ready, he is going to jump.....so everyone starts cheering and yelling...wait, I just want to climb back down...but I go to the edge....crap, this is a long way...everyone screaming to do it....ok...one, two, three, jump.....still standing there...heart pounding....just do it, it can't be that bad....SO i just walk to the edge and .....

here I go



that was a long way down....but it was AWESOME....everyone still cheering as I exited....what a rush

----------


## groove16

Here is some of the lodging at Negril Escape...


me and Cindy...I love this girl...she loves her Jamaica and enjoys it to the fullest...I cant think of any better way to be...


the lighthouse as the sun sets


we have another jumper



at this point, my camera has used up its memory card...we have a back up camera, but batts are low, so here are a few more from this stop


meinvancouver and dolly



the lighthouse at sunset


Janet finds a little girl and gives her some stuff...the kids really love the bubbles

----------


## groove16

we get back on the bus again and we head to the Real Lighthouse of Negril...this is a turn around spot for the bus....some want to get off for pics, I get off for a sub....

----------


## groove16

we get back loaded up and head for sir d's love nest

ths bus is rocking at this point


sir d's


a great place to view a sunset



another happy little girl



we meet our friends Larry and Rinakim at Sir D's, and when the bus was leaving, we stayed with them, since this was the last stop...I got on the bus to give Lenbert his tip, and everyone on the bus was yelling ONE MORE STOP< ONE MORE STOP, so lenbert said he was  but going to seastar for one more stop....I started to ride on to seastar, but my friends were waiting...this was the funnest crowd ever...

a recap of the crawl

1. ladys yard
2. on the rocks
3. Connies c&w bar
4. no limit/peewees
5. xtabi
6. Negril Escape
7. Sir D's
8. Seastar, although i missed this

we leave sir d's and we walk to catcha gardens and hang with Rina, Larry, Rick and carolyn for an hour or so...we share beer, and some eat brownies....catch a taxi to shields, and then to  roots bamboo for the wednesday night party, but we dont last long, it was a long day...but a fun one...

----------


## luvmylabs

I LOVE the bar crawl....we've been on it four times now and we always hit a new spot or two, it's always something different.  Lenbert is the BEST.  Great trip report, you guys really get around.  Love how Janet is always giving, what a great lady.

----------


## Babalew

Groove...really enjoying your report. You are telling it from your perspective and thats refreshing. More importantly I now know who your wife is.. .. spent a little time with her and spreadlove, who she loved, really admired her as she gave out treat to the kids.  The looks of joy on their faces was priceless and i found myself asking myself, why didn't i think of that.  i can't bring 50 # of treats but will find room for something next trip.  I admire her unselfishness and thank her for the positive influence she presented. Big up to Janet! my shero! and next time we meet on the beach, I hope you'll stop so that we can have a proper conversation.  Continue on.

----------


## groove16

> Groove...really enjoying your report. You are telling it from your perspective and thats refreshing. More importantly I now know who your wife is.. .. spent a little time with her and spreadlove, who she loved, really admired her as she gave out treat to the kids.  The looks of joy on their faces was priceless and i found myself asking myself, why didn't i think of that.  i can't bring 50 # of treats but will find room for something next trip.  I admire her unselfishness and thank her for the positive influence she presented. Big up to Janet! my shero! and next time we meet on the beach, I hope you'll stop so that we can have a proper conversation.  Continue on.


I think I stopped and talked to you for a minute while you were lounging at NBCC....You were doing your own thing, so I didnt bother u for too long, just wanted to say hi...

----------


## nutz4travel

Great job with the Bar Crawl!  It was a great group and a lot of fun!  I just wish I'd been able to get my camera ready in time to get a picture of that crazy guy jumping from the lighthouse!

If I'm not mistaken - her name was Grace, and Lenbert of course!


Karaoke & the gang at Negril Escape



Sir D's

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

Oh sure, right after I say I like the fact that you weren't doing the "look at me" thing you go and jump off the tower? Just kidding of course...that looked like it must have been somewhere between terrifying and exalerating. (you know us folks in our early forties shouldn't be doing crap like that, right?)

Ya mon, next year sounds great. We are there around the same time every April/May so chances are we will meet eventually. We realized lately that once a year wasn't enough so we have been supplementing with a trip in late fall the last couple years. Might be down sometime in Oct/Nov with some newbies this time.....fingers crossed it works out. 

Thanks for the concern about Julie but not to worry....she's pretty tough and other than a knarly bruise on her butt, she was no worse for ware. We were both pretty "full" by that time anyway so it was ok that we cut it a bit short. Just a little advice to any pub crawl rookies out there.....it's not necessary to drink for 3hours BEFORE getting on the bus.  :Cool:

----------


## irieworld

Dude-- how did that jump at Negril escape end? Your form scares me a little-- I mean you have to go in all streamlined, feet first body straight arms to sides or diving headfirst arms in line with body so all slices the water nicely. I am so behind your bravado and having made the jump-- but your form in  the take off is kind of freaking me out. That said, you lived to share it and plus your trip report freakin' rocks!

----------


## Lady Jane

i Am LOVING this report. I hope it keeps coming and coming

----------


## groove16

> Dude-- how did that jump at Negril escape end? Your form scares me a little-- I mean you have to go in all streamlined, feet first body straight arms to sides or diving headfirst arms in line with body so all slices the water nicely. I am so behind your bravado and having made the jump-- but your form in  the take off is kind of freaking me out. That said, you lived to share it and plus your trip report freakin' rocks!


It ended up fine...I look at that photo and said the same thing to myself, but apparantly it straightens up...it is a long way down, and sometimes arms to side, sometimes arms crossed across my chest...but u are correct........picture is from the beginning of the jump, wish I had one of me a little farther into the jump...

----------


## groove16

Thanks again, 2nutz for the added photos....it took me 2 days but I finally remembered the negril escape karoke song...."sweet caroline" bom, bom, bom....;;;;great times...

----------


## meinvancouver

Hey Groove thanks for the TR, it's like being there again. Man I miss Negril...

----------


## rinakim

Terry ....... missing you and Janet like crazy.  Reading your report makes me happy, but sad at the same time!
Love reading your report, takes me right back.  TTYL ...... Rina

----------


## groove16

Rina, hadn't heard from u lately, thought u had moved or something....u got to know that we are missing u and larry as well....so much so that we are having talks like "well if they stay at catcha gardens, we may do a couple days there, or we can stay at negril escape or xtabi, and still have access to sea... if they stay at coco, well....." ...just things like that....lol........

meinvancouver......well u and dolly also are in our "planning" talks...it goes something like this..."if they stay at catcha, maybe we will be at the gardens or neg esp...If they stay at white sands, well, we'll see them down the beach somewhere....hehehe....

These 2 posters are the reason I come back to this board......I started coming to get info as a newbie to Negril, (and still ask a few questions prior ro my trips)...but now I come back because of folks like these...I met on of these couples on my 2nd trip in 2010 and the other on the 3rd trip 2012....reunited with both on this trip...(along with several others)...and I think I can call these people friends for life....... and there are 100's of these type of folks that post on this board....all with a love for Negril and looking for a good vibe....but the other common bond is this board....

----------


## groove16

the trip continued...

we get up and eat our breakfast at shields...Janet stays and suns while I walk to times square to look for a memory card for our camera...Not at times square, but i am told to go to the digicel store at the roundabout...so I walk downtown...Digicel sent me to the coral seas shop across the street above the cambio....Bingo...they are a thrift type store and have a little of everything....I need to exchange money...everytime I exchange money, I am approached by the guys wanted me to use them to change my money...I always jst point at the cambio and say, yeah, you can change money right there...no mon, I give u a great rate, and he pulls a wad out of his pocket....and I say, yeah, mon, they change money right there, come on, I show you, and laugh as I walk into the cambio....

a few pics downtown

One love drive sign



still salvaging the boat we saw earlier in the week



the china man store where I found cheap supplies


a look up the road



the corner bar




parasailing

----------


## groove16

I get back to shields and take a dip in the pool


we walk to yellowbird for a drink...we like yelllowbird, if u can't tell...

as we are having a drink, we see some people that we recognize 

it is pineapple and sophie....they are staying at the yellowbird for like the 15th time or something and take us for a little tour and introduce us to the workers

----------


## groove16

As we are sitting at the bar, a little boy appears...Janet gets busy and starts digging in her bag...she finds a couple of water guns


the boy and mom


helping fill the gun


and a gunfight breaks out at the yellow bird



we had a great time..he finally got the best of me and won the battle...we were told the next day that all day long he played with his toys we gave him, would not let them go....

Time to eat and sophie showed us this place right around the corner for the box lunches i like....i like the food, but love the price....anyway, leaving yellowbird, head towards alfreds, I think merrills is next and then the path to the road....up this path is two places for box lunch..the one stop store is at the roadside

----------


## groove16

back at shields, we chill in the pool until it is time to go to Canoe for the Thursday night webcast and sunset....we have a couple of friends meeting us there...I call our driver, Jack, to pick us up...Jack was a security guard at Bourbon Beach on our last reach...He is now a driver...said his sister loaned him the car to get started...has a red  plate and all...so we use him as our new driver for this trip



we arrive at the canoe and there are many people we know...we all share appetizers, have drinks, and the stories and the smiles and the laughter and the chatter never stops....some of the great folks
Big Roy



the band plays on at canoe bar


indy bob

----------


## groove16

more pics from canoe bar...

lisa, dawn, cindy


some folks at canoe

----------


## groove16

a dog gets fed


a mom and her 2 little boys...we give
 bubbles, candy, and a couple toys



the red stripe


rob, cindy...and katie

flip, meinvancouver, and dolly

----------


## groove16

we get some great sunsets at canoe

flip



we were invited to a little after party wife Indy Bob and cindy, and katie...at crystal waters villas....we get  a taxi back to shields...there is a little boy, about 8, in the taxi, so of course Janet gives him a few things...we dont have much left with us....after we get to shields, as we were getting our money, the driver was looking at the boys stuff....I heard him say, u dont need that, u are too old for that, I need that for my son....this boy was his nephew....I tell him, no, we gave that to him, he said he wanted it, so it is his...before janet could dig in the bag to see what else we had for his kid, he took off....

rob and lisa pick us up, and we go to the party at crytal waters...Indy Bob, cindy, and Katies place.....we have a few drinks, as cindy is a great host..we had homemade dirty bananas, beer, and whatever else u could want....had a great time just telling tales of jamaica....1st time i had ever been here, as we dont get down to this end of the beach....it is great....

----------


## Flipadelphia26

My trip is slowly coming to an end....

2 Full days left.

----------


## Lady Jane

Who takes a toy from a child. What a mean Uncle. 
Beautiful sunset pics Groove.

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

Ok Groove, this just keeps getting better. When you guys were at CWV with the Herrings and Katie did you hear all that loud snoring? Thats because WE WERE IN THE VERY NEXT VILLA!!! In fact those guys were the ones who talked us into going on the pub crawl in the first place. They really are great people and we were glad we got to see them again this trip. They tried to get us to come along on the boat trip to Canoe that day but it was our last night there and we try to take it easy the night before we travel. 

So.....not only did we NOT meet on the crawl we also didn't meet when we were AT THE SAME RESORT! (my wife says you're gonna think I'm a stalker or something but I don't care...I had to tell you that)  What do you mean you don't get "that far down the beach"? Keep the great pics coming man!

----------


## groove16

Big Shiny, that is so funny....the herrings were great....and either cindy or katie walked me down to the beach, looked like a big party in the 1st room down by the beach...

Im sure we will meet next time, if we are at the same time.....and i like stalkers, lol...feel free to stalk away....hehehe

----------


## groove16

back to the trip....this is Friday may 3rd...we have no plans...no web casts, just a day of lounging, swimming, and beach encounters...

we eat breakfast, and enjoy Shields...

a look at the water from breakfast


beach musician



Janet



Fruit vendor came by every day



Jennies, one of our old friends, she is the head of the kitchen, but is also one of the managers at the hotel...


view from the dining area



our bartender at shields, Maureen..we have known her for several years

----------


## groove16

We decided to go for a beach walk....we almost booked Travelers, so we checked it out...looks ok to us ....a very nice pool area...


Janet walking down the beach


Pitch a tent sign, at the sea grape


another beach shot

----------


## groove16

we walk back and hang by the pool at shields again...

a look at our balcony and me in the pool

----------


## kaycee

Cant wait to stay at Travellers!

----------


## groove16

We eat snacks for lunch in the room....Then Janet wants to lay by the pool...I go for a walk...

As I get to Alfreds, I decide to walk to Trreehouse, I really just wanted to check out Crystal Water in the daylight...It was avery nice place in the daylight as well, hehehe...

a few pics 


beach dog


sunnyside...check out the hat


booby cay, at shot of yellowbird, and the red stripe...



It was raining off and on during my walk...i stop for a drink, and when it lets up, I walk some more...as I sit at yellowbird, it starts raining hard and steady..I have a couple of 2 for 1's and then just go for it....I get back the shields, dry off a bbit, and go to the room...bbbrrrr, it is cold in there....we have a very good a/c and I was cold...lol....well the rain has set in....

----------


## booger

U take some great pics Man...., thanks for sharing.

----------


## billndonna

Keep it coming Groove!! We visited Travelers a couple of years ago during our November stay and thought it was a beautiful place,only thing missing was people.One person in the pool and 5 or 6 out back,other than that it was deserted.

----------


## groove16

> U take some great pics Man...., thanks for sharing.


thanks boog.....you da man, in my book, my friend....

----------


## groove16

The rain came down pretty hard for 3-4 hours...1st time in 2 weeks we had any rain to speak of....after seeing no end in site, and getting bored, we decided to call Lenbert to see if he is doing a pub crawl in this rain...of course, mon, we are hitting the places with big shelters and staying longer...so we call our driver, and he takes us to find the bus...

we drive up one love drive, looking for the party bus....pass xtabi, no bus....coming on Negril Escape, there it is, says my driver, but looks like he is leaving...ok, just follow him to the next stop, I tell the driver...He asked me if I wanted on now, and I said yes, and he just pulls in front of the bus and blocks it in....we get out of the taxi, and load up on the bus....Lenbert is surprised, and all the guests were really curious who we are....I tell them we love this bus....this bus is full of all inclusive guests....and Lenbert put on some oldies but goodies music...I ask him whats up,and he said he has tried all types of music, and this is the only thing they responded to...

we head to seastar...it is still raining....seastar has a big covered area, so it is good for the rain...

Janet and a child at the seastar


new waterfall at seastar



me and Beachgirl



me, the bag, and the bus



me and Lenbert




these people on this crawl were funny to me....this was the first time most had been off the resorts...I got stopped by a table of folks and they asked me a few questions, like, "where did u come from? you just took a taxi? were u scared? where do u stay?....not all inclusive...where do u eat...u don't get sick...do u drink the water?.....there were so many questions, they were so brain washed.....

flip and jackie just walked into the seastar from catcha....i think they got surrounded by some of the other folks and asked the same questions...u walked down that lane? it is off the path, were u not scared....lol

----------


## groove16

we load the bus and head to the the next stop....

next stop is sir d's
Attachment 28468

we were outside of sir d's and this little boy came up to us...I remember you from yesterday, from the cab...It is the little boy that was in the cab...and no, his uncle did not take his stuff...

Janet ande the boy
Attachment 28469

me at sir d's
Attachment 28470Attachment 28471

----------


## groove16

I love the sunset a sir d's....i also like to do sunsets through the trees...here are sunset pics and the water view all at sir d's
Attachment 28472Attachment 28473Attachment 28474Attachment 28475Attachment 28476Attachment 28477

----------


## groove16

after we finished at sir d's, the pub crawl is over...flip and Jackie order pizza from seastar and it looks good, so on the way back to our hotel, we decide we want pizza tonight...we decide it is jamaica tamboo, cuz we had it before and liked it, or chances, cuz we heard good thing about it....after a bit of discussion, we decide on chances...Lenbert drops us off at chances and we ate the pizza...it was very good






after our pizza, we go to alfreds ocean palace and dance the night away with live reggae music...gary cooper, and then swallow entertain us until late into the night...

----------


## Jambarney

Let me guess Groove, in the Alfred's pic you start flailing your arms around and yelling "danger will robinson danger" like the robot on lost in space?

Just kiddin my friend, live the pic and this report rocks, more, more, more.

Jamb

----------


## kaycee

Blue looks good on janet!!

I had a few people ask me why I never stay AI...dont need to, because I like to explore!

----------


## groove16

> Blue looks good on janet!!
> 
> I had a few people ask me why I never stay AI...dont need to, because I like to explore!


Janet says Thanks, Kaycee, and says to ask when ur next adventure is? maybe we will meet there one day...

we stayed AI at legends because of the deal last trip, but u feel u have to stay close to eat and drink to get the $$$ worth, we love to explore...we come and go as we want to, eat reasonable priced food, we may set up at a different location every day, I just take care of security along the way....Janet loves to sit at the bar and socialize, and she is SO sweet, everyone loves her...I like to walk and enteract, take pics, do whatever happens to cross my path that day....

----------


## groove16

> Let me guess Groove, in the Alfred's pic you start flailing your arms around and yelling "danger will robinson danger" like the robot on lost in space?
> 
> Just kiddin my friend, live the pic and this report rocks, more, more, more.
> 
> Jamb


Jamb.....That's funny....I was hammered at this point and was in the zone...Janet DOESN'T dance, she just want do it, so I dance around the table all night...hehehe...

if u know the song "tempted to touch" this was the point where it goes from mello to a little harder...

----------


## groove16

the trip report continued...

Saturday 5/4/13....This is our last day on the beach...we move to Catcha to rejoin our friends Larry Rick Carolyn and Rina tomorrow...the sea is a little rough today...

we eat breakfast at shields...

coco, shields beach dog, and the view from our breakfast table


Janet had met a lady from Canada named Grace. She was staying at Bar B Barn, and today was her last day...We decide to pack a beach bag and cooler and hang at BarbBarn today....we also briefly meet a wonderful couple that live a coupe hours from us here in Georgia...Bettye and John...more with them later....

BarBBarn has a nice bar area, and I found Mike, the security guard, arranged to look after our things and Janet if I went on my walk...A small tip with the right person usually gets me what I want....


My friend Mike, BarBBarn security

Pinkys gift shop at Bar B Barn...

Earlier I had taken over one of Janets bag....she found one in Pinkys shop...well, I do the bargain game, and although it is a easier to bargain on the beach, the prices start higher and I have found the best way to get a deal is to look at multiple products...so I end up with some swim trunks, 2 bags, a towel, a hat, I think there was another item or 2, I got a great deal, I think, but like always, got more stuff than I needed...lol...so who got the best deal, me or Pinky? I guess we both won...

----------


## groove16

Once Janet is set up, I get bored as usual, so I walk to my usual spot, the yellowbird....a few pics along the way...a volleyball game on the beach and these guys are serious

----------


## groove16

view of the sea and me by the lunch menu...


cotton candy vendor on the beach...if u sit in your chair long enuff, u can get a good variety of stuff to by...best window shopping ever...



views down the beach,

----------


## groove16

The sea are gettting rough.....


sea grapes


Angelas Italian Restaurant upstairs


a party boat goes by


Janet makes another child happy


and our friend Grace....

----------


## groove16

and now the dogs...as you can tell by now, we love the dogs...since I've move to this end of the beach, I have a dog that goes on all of my beach walks, I am told his name is hotdog....he follows me to yellowbird, I tell him to get back as I go to the bar, and he goes and finds him somewhere to stay, and as soon as I start to go back, out of nowhere, he joins me...when i tell him back, he stops following me....

anyway we bring food for the cats and dogs as well as the kids stuff...

this first dog is new to me...


this is stella...I have pics of stella in front of BarBBarn in my trip report of our 1st trip to Jamaica in 2009..


and the yellow dog is hot dog


and a new dog


and the horses on the beach
not sure if that is good or not

----------


## groove16

Time for seastar saturday night party...no explanation necessary at this point, the 2nd time here this trip...

as we are waiting to get picked up, there is a big party beginning to get started across the street from NBCC behind the little shops right there...the music was already playing very loud and the people were gathering and partying...I get into is a little as we wait to be picked up...Jennies and the others in the front desk at shields come out to watch me as usually this late in the day I am feeling pretty good and doesnt take much for me to get silly....so I am dancing and waving my  hands in the air "if u love jamaica put ur hands up"...hehehe


the seastar band


Rasta Stan, one of our own boardies, joins the band for a few tunes...great voice and entertainer...


the fireman


this was a great time as always, but a look around at the crowd also made it a little bitter sweet...we are here partying with a few friends, but a lot of our friends either left today or were leaving soon, which made us realize we were leaving soon, too....tonights party included Larry and RIna, 2Nutz4travel, Rob, (even lisa skipped the party)
and Tawnee...im sure i missed someone, but that was about it for the boardie bash crowd...the may roll call crowd had taken over...lol....tonight was flip last night so we shared a few laughs and said our goodbyes...he is staying at catcha in the same room that me and janet are moving into tomorrow....he told me he might leave me a gift under the bed if it didnt fit in the bags, so  to be sure to check if we got there before the maids did...

Back at shields, the big party is really cranking....people and cars are lined from shields all the way as far as i could see....the DJ that i mentioned in my last trip report that played the loud booming music at jamaica tamboo, well this was him.,, he does a lot of screaming, yelling, and the music is really loud, but it is good music tonight so I hang out in the shields parking lot, observing, with the security guard, python, "everybody strike yur lighters".....lol

----------


## Lulu and Al

You didn't even let our lounge chairs cool off till you moved in! We left Grace the day before, been with her a few different trips, she sure can talk! See you were at Coconuts, recognize the paint, we have to hook up next year, you know all our friends too, BBB's our home base, love the drinks at Yellow Bird, you have Ann in your pictures too, fine Jamaican lady and business woman.

----------


## groove16

> You didn't even let our lounge chairs cool off till you moved in! We left Grace the day before, been with her a few different trips, she sure can talk! See you were at Coconuts, recognize the paint, we have to hook up next year, you know all our friends too, BBB's our home base, love the drinks at Yellow Bird, you have Ann in your pictures too, fine Jamaican lady and business woman.


Grace was a talker...we have her email and plan to hang with her and yall in april...yeah we like sheldon at coconuts, and we love Ann....

----------


## groove16

Today was moving day, our last day on the beach for our flight...we are moving to Catcha Falling Star for two days of relaxing before heading home...

The seas are rough again today...Ben told me yesterday that they had closed the water entrance at catcha, ltu and others due to the high seas..we were having so much fun on the beach, and can't get into the sea up at catcha..., that I tried to cancel my reservations at catcha and stay on the beach...Request denied, of course....so we make plans forthe last few hours on the beach...we decide to go to BarBBarn, we had a great time yesterday, and would say good bye to grace....


this is bettye, her husband John, and herself live a couple hours from us in Georgia...much more on her later




signs on beach


horse on the beach



moms place



sea weed from the rough seas

----------


## groove16

the seas were rough today, my friend...

we got hot, and got in to cool off a bit...normally u can walk out forever, but today we have a few waves..I enjoyed playing in the waves for a little, but there is nothing relaxing about the swim...it is a constant bombardment of waves...now this is what we get on the atlantic ocean, but normally here in negril...Janet gets knocked down and goes under, much to her displeasure..she hates getting her head wet, never swims underwater, etc...this ends her swimming until the seas calm down..

a few pics before we head back to shields to pack..

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Good stuff

----------


## groove16

about1 pm, we head back to shields to pack andmove to catcha..we have permission to take our time, move when we got ready....after everything is packed, I jump in pool one last time to cool off....

last few pics of shields

----------


## Lulu and Al

How did you like Bettie and Johns" smoking pipes? Something about vapor and smokeless, but they smoke the REAL thing in them...even at breakfast!

----------


## groove16

> How did you like Bettie and Johns" smoking pipes? Something about vapor and smokeless, but they smoke the REAL thing in them...even at breakfast!


interesting couple...vaporizer, and yes breakfast, lunch, and dinner....she was the "guest relations" lady...she made sure u were ok, and didnt need anything...Janet loved them....I usually just do my thing while she socializes...

the vaporizer is smokeless, to avoid the smell, and more importantly, apparantly John has breathing issues, and the smokeless helps him self medicate, w/o inhaling all that smoke...I tried it a couple of times, not my thing....

----------


## groove16

Trip report continued, trying to get this thing finished...

we get our driver to take us to Catcha Falling Star....when we get there, our room is not ready....the maid, donna, is still in the room...I walk in, she is in the bathroom, most of the room was ready and I told her I was gonna go ahead and briing my bags over..ok, she said...before i left the room, I look under the bed to see if my freind had any leftover refreshments....nothing, look under mattress, nothing, donna walks in and ask me if I was looking for something, I tell her what I am doing, and she laughs....I do find a beach towel and some bug spray, that we used and left the remainder when we left...we go to the pool and in a few minutes, donna comes and calls me over to her....she tells me she found what I was looking for and told me where to look for it...thanks bud....

Jamaica flag at ricks and the lighthouse from catcha


Janet and Rick


the seas are rough



Janet and Rick and Carolyn at Catcha

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Did you find a bra by any chance?  lol

----------


## groove16

those pics do not match the post...sorry ...and no bra...lol..

----------


## groove16

Flag and Lighthouse from catcha


Janet, Rick, Carolyn, and the rough seas

----------


## groove16

Janet and I want to walk back to Negril Escape and take another pic from the lighthouse...on the way we see a couple kids..


Pictures from Negril Escape, and me in the lighthouse..


Jamaica Terry--hat, shirt, swim trunks, and bag...lol

----------


## groove16

the seas are rough...


beginning of the sunset from negril escape

----------


## groove16

we walk over to tensing pen to view the bridge..I have seen many pics from this bridge and gonna get mine taken..seas to rough to jump today, but maybe before I leave..

the Bridge


from the bridge


Janet at Tensing Pen


Catcha from Tensing Pen


me on the bridge


the sunset from tensing pen

----------


## jcjcnj

Is that your new bag?  Nice!  Love reading about your trip and seeing all the wonderful photos.  Man you folks keep busy!  We spent a week at Charela in May and parked ourselves on the beach each day and walked right and left.  That was it, except for a cab ride to the cliffs one afternoon.  Even Captain Kirk said on our last day, is today the day that you are going to do something?  No, sir, we are doing what we came to do.  We love Negril and we love to read about other folks trips.

----------


## groove16

walk back to catcha, stop by and pick up a brownie on the way to enhance the nights festivities, whatever they may be...

dinner at catcha



the flag again, the seas over the ledge and cliffs of catcha falling star

----------


## groove16

after dinner and a shower we head down to the bar to have a nightcap or two with our friends and who do we see?

Jambarney and his wife Badazz???, Rob and Lisa, and the rest of our group..Larry, Rina, Rick and Carolyn


Larry brought some Chinese candles/lanterns that we all set off...my first time doing this and it is a great time...


Janet, Rina, Lisa

----------


## groove16

More of the lanterns

----------


## groove16

we have a few more at Ivans bar, and after they get ready to close, it is announced that some of us are gonna do another drink or two at the corner bar...so most of us piled in with rob and lisa and the others caught a ride with a friend of robs...

we have a few brews, at the corner bar, ate a few subs, and I did some people watching...when I walk to town from the beach, i usually sit here to people watch...lots more action during the day...

----------


## Flipadelphia26

I found that same crab in the tub and I put him outside.  Guess he came back in.


Glad you got to meet Jamb and wife.  2 of my favorite people we have met so far on our trips.  A blast to hang out with.

----------


## Ebonyfoxx07

I Love your Trip Report I will be visiting Negril in Septemeber  with  7 of my girls friends.   This report has me so excited

----------


## murph

SIIICk report groove! makes me want to pull some triggggggers!!!!

----------


## groove16

Thanks, guys for all the comments...

This was Monday, day 16, and we are on our full day at Catcha...Janet wakes up with a bit of a headache/earache....I let her sleep a bit, but I am anxious to see if we can get into the water today...It has been high seas up here and they haven't let people in the sea for a few days...the waves were not as high as yesterday, but still a little rough, and the chain still blocks the entrance to the sea...

but the views are still breath taking...


I get Janet up and we grab the loungers here for the day



Finally they open the sea for us to swim in...Rina and I are very excited....

a couple of pics of Rina and I

----------


## groove16

More pics of Rina and I playing on the cliffs of catcha



Larry, Rina, Rick and Carolyn all share the Aquarius room at Catcha, (I think it is Aquaius) It is two bedroom and it is beautiful...but forget the rooms, the view is amazing...the most amazing view from a room yet....

----------


## groove16

look at the dreads on this guy


walk to the wise choice store, and take a pic of where u can get the best burger in negril, imo....


Since tomorrow was out last day, I wanted to get the most out of today....Rina larry and janet wanted to do Red Dragon for pork and cold beer...Monday is a good day for that...we had been wanted to go for a couple of trips now, but never got to it...I wasn't planning on going, but changed my mind at last minute...glad I did...great pork, and a great time...Jamb and his wife were there, as well as a few others, and Lisa arrived a little later...rob has some errands to run, so we get to enjoy her company all to ourselves...lol...


a couple pics of Janet and a few signs around the place



the great jerk pork and very cold red stripe

----------


## groove16

Janet and Lisa



Rasta Monkey makes his way around the bar, even the bartender can't get the monkey off his back, lol...


by the time rasta monkey gets to me, it is time to turn it up a little...pervert...lol

I "spank" the monkey

----------


## groove16

getting ready to leave, we run into more kids and feed a few dogs...

----------


## groove16

we get back to catcha, and it is back to the pool and the sea....

I see someone famailiar, and it is my driver, Kingsley....he is dropping someone off, and confirming other arrangements...He confirms ours as well...


and then 3 wild things

the boat, Rina, and myself, lol...

----------


## groove16

we walk over to Ricks Cafe and Janet takes a few pics...If u look close, u can see jumping from the cliffs

Rina and I are the only ones that really enjoy the jumping, the only problem with jumping is the long climb back up the ladder...but anyway

----------


## groove16

and the beautiful sunsets at catcha

----------


## groove16

one more view from aquarius


Janet at sunset 


we light up our 6 candles on our veranda...


a great night with some great company....

----------


## nutz4travel

Thanks Groove!  I'm sad your TR is coming to an end, what am I going to read every morning??  Lovin' the pics of Catcha  :Smile:

----------


## justchuck

I hope you decide to extend your stay, we want more pics!

----------


## Ti2m

Groove,

That pork at Red Dragon looks delicious.  Is there anything else besides pork on the menu?  

Timm

----------


## groove16

> Groove,
> 
> That pork at Red Dragon looks delicious.  Is there anything else besides pork on the menu?  
> 
> Timm


Hey Timm,

I dont know what else they have on the menu....The beers were the coldest I had on the trip, though....The pork was great, not fatty like some of the pork in Negril....But we all had the pork, it was ready and looked good...

Been reading ur posts for years...

Terry

----------


## groove16

2nutz and justchuck...glad u are enjoying it....got a few more to share...

----------


## groove16

the trip continued

Tuesday 5/7/13...We get up today and it is a bitter sweet morning, it is sweet cuz we are still in paradise and a beautiful day...bitter cuz it is our last day...

Well Janet wakes up with an earache which is worse and she says the pain feels like it is in her jaw...After talking to Rina, who is a diver, she said she thinks she has an ear infection....she also says she needs to get that looked at before she flys, because if it is bad enough, it might bust her eardrum....what?...yeah something about the change in altitude....Really?...We talk to that lady at the front desk and she agrees that Janet needs to have it looked at...she calls a doc and we talk to the doc on the phone and he asks Janet a few questions about the pain and blah, blah, blah, thinks she might have ear or sinus infection, he has a office in sav and negril and was on the way to negril when we got him...he said he would come by catcha and be there soon....he also said if it was ear infection, not to fly for 3 days...

 now what? we are to picked up by kingsley in about 3 hours to fly out.....well we are packed, so we walk around and enjoy the grounds at catcha...I swim and jump for the last few times...look at the blue water...



the boats that pass by catcha

----------


## groove16

well after an hour or so, the doctor has not gotten to catcha, so we call him again...he says he is not gonna make it to catcha, but we can come to his office....

so we do the only thing that we can think of....we call kingsley, and tell him to not pick us up, and then we call the airline....we change our flights to saturday...the flight is a little less, but there is a change fee....and we can submit our doctors excuse for review to get reimbursed for the change fee...

so we have extended our vacation....this wasn't our intentions, we needed to get home to our animals, our housesitter was already there for 2 weeks, and my softball teams had taken 2 weeks off and was expecting me to pitch on saturday...but 3 days was friday, so we didnt want to push it...

we exchange more $$$, since we have a few more days...never had a 5000 before

well, we hang with our group at catcha until time for us to go to the appt.... the doctors office is in this plaza, on the way to sav...


the doctor office and slot machines in the same plaza


I laugh every time that i see the doctors name....DR. Ganja Ready...lol


well, he examined her ears, and said it looked red and a little swollen in there, but said not serious at all...cleaned it out a little with some alcohol and was gonna give her a script for antibotics, but I travel with some amoxicillen just in case.....so he said that would be great...so Janet is gonna live, and we have 3 more days in paradise...

----------


## groove16

after the office visit, we walk toward the roundabout...

pass by this sign


we stop by a couple of houses on the side of the road...we saw the kids in the yard, and Janet had a few more things to give away...

----------


## groove16

before we left for the doctor, we had to switch rooms at catcha, as someone had gemini, for that night....we just did one night, because rina and the gang were all leaving tomorrow and we would move to the beach...we got a GREAT deal on the room in the building with Aquarius and our friends...it is the room under the stairs with NO view...but it is a nice room....

we continue our walk from the docs toward the roundabout and finally we flag down a route taxi. we get him to drop us off at 3 dives....It is the tuesday night party and we get to hear Gary Cooper one more time...


I love this view...a look at Xtabi from 3 dives...2nd pic is of the sunning rock, and cave, the 3rd is the cabin and private rock and cave...

----------


## groove16

This would happen to be our last webcast...we made plans for canoe on thurs, but we didnt make it there....we dont know many people here tonight, Jamb and his wife, and JaJodi and husband Bill....Rob and Lisa....the rest we did not know...but we still had a great time...just kept to ourselves and partied and i made many tours of the grounds...lol...

the sunset was nice again...I think I am obsesssed with sunsets in Negril...


red stripe gets into the sunset action



and a fire at 3 dives


Larry, Rina, Rick, and Carolyn decided to skip 3 dives...it is their last night so they wanted to eat at Aubees, so that is what we did...Great burgers and fries....

this is the wise choice store sign....funny...the Craven A warning, and then a WISE CHOICE...lol

 we get a couple of brownies for the veranda and head back to catcha....

Rina gets a call from Ken, her dive master, and they are at LTU, so we head over there for a drink and some goodbyes...


Larry had saved some Chinese candle lanterns for the last night..we set these off, as we enjoy the company of our friends for one last night...since it is the last night, we have to try to clean out the fridge and consume all the drinks, subs, brownies, that we can....cant take it with ya, so gotta consume it if we can....there are a lot of beers in that fridge, and we do the best that we can...a great night...we laughed with each other, and now I am getting a little mushy as I write this...I miss u guys, Rina, Larry, Carolyn and Rick.....Thanks for making our vacation the best ever....I gotta start diving with yall, gonna get me some barrracuda repellant and I will be ready...lmao at myself...OMG....I am sorry this report took a side track, but these guys helped make the trip what it is, so........

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

Awwww.....Groove is getting mushy again. Just kidding man.....you know that "real men get mushy" right? I was going to say that I was sorry to hear that the weather took a bit of a turn on you (luckily it was the day we left, haha) but now that I hear you extended your stay I dont feel so bad.  :Wink:  Hmmmmmmm.....lets see..... an ear ache you say? I will have to remember that one. (only kidding of course, Im glad it turned out OK!) The more I read about your good times and see all your great pics, the more I wished we could have extended our stay a few more days. Oh well, like you said......maybe next year! Hey, I might PM you about your "pepper man" if thats ok? Great trip report! Im sorry to see that its coming to an end.

----------


## groove16

feel free to pm me anytime...i have a couple regulars that I use and have turned others on to....

----------


## JaJodi

Well, I am kinda glad for the ear infection, it was nice to meet you. And I have to say - I have absolutely loved this trip report with all the great pictures! I love Janet's goody bag idea and her sweet soul for being so kind to the little ones.

----------


## kaycee

Hmmm....Ive never had a 5000j before either.

----------


## groove16

the trip continued...this would be wednesday, 5/8/13...

we meet at breakfast with our friends for the last time...they are off to the airport today...as we are looking over the catcha cove


we see the dolphins swim and play in the beautiful water


at the breakfast table, Rina is a little sad...she hates the idea of leaving...


larry at breakfast




Rina and myself


our friend Ben joined us every morning for breakfast

----------


## groove16

for whatever reason, Larry decided to end this trip with a jump from the cliffs...his first jump....we are all surprised, and almost didnt get the camera in time...


me on the highest ledge


last look towards ricks cafe and lighthouse...and then our cove


Janet and then me at catcha falling star

----------


## groove16

our last tour of catcha before we all have to leave...

boat


the pool


the dining area



dining area and Ivans bar


Ivans Bar


hammock

daybed looking at the sea


the sea

----------


## groove16

the top floor---the middle balcony---what a view---all taken from aquarius


me and Janet from the balcony

----------


## groove16

Janet was using a different camera, so just a few from the balcony ...amazing view

----------


## groove16

Now it is time for the goodbyes....pics from our checkout

Carolyn and Ben


Rick, Carolyn and Ben...and then Rick


me and Janet with her vacation "brother" Larry


the last shots


and Louis the security at catcha...always willing to help

----------


## groove16

Remember the little boy that we gave a couple small things to in the taxi, and his uncle tried to take it?...We saw him again the next night also....well, we stop at the store to get something and he came up to us....I saw you yesterday, he said....You are the boy from the cab, and he says yes that is him....where did you see us at? and he says he saw us at a house close to the doctors office, he was in a taxi on the way home yesterday when he saw us...he saw the bag...He was so sweet....

We decide we want to stay on the beach, call BarBBarn and negotiate a rate of 50.00 with breakfast included...and their breakfast included is the best deal of the trip...full menu breakfast every day...eat it late, and dont need much for lunch....

we get grace's old room, we had visiited it with her, and knew the a/c worked, it had all we needed...the security guard mike rounded me up a fridge, and kept me full of ice for the cooler...all was good at BarBBarn....we walk to Yellowbird for a couple of drinks and meet a boardie group...Rob in Kansas....they were walking,doing a beach crawl, and we told them about yellowbird 2 for 1, and it being my favorite place...well, they must have liked it, cuz i saw them there the next 3 days in a row...

At BarBBarn, we meet a lot of people...a group of 4 girls, canadians, staying until Friday, a group of 4 girls, 1 canadian and 3 Australian, staying until sunday, Bettye and John---stayed here 5 weeks in Jan and now here for 6 weeks, Frank, leaving tomorrow but here since november....everyone is so friendly, and Janet loves the company...

We walk down to Shields to enjoy happy hour from 4-6 in the pool...If BBB had a pool, we might not stay anywhere else...but Shields does, so we are off...


we swim and Janet enjoys the comapny of her two old friends, Maureen and Jennies...these 2 have been taken care of us for years...we ask Jennies what she has cooking tonight...she tells us anything we want, of course...they have a group of college students from kinsgston and she is doing a buffet for them....I ask what she has on the buffet, and she tells me...So we work a deal, she makes us a couple of plates from the buffet and gives us a special price since it is already cooked...easy for both of us...

well as it is delivered, Maureen says we are special, cuz she made us a feast.....we had soup, creamy chicken pumpkin, and bread, then jerk, and curry chicken, rice and peas and home fries and a salad....Janet and I both agree, it is the best meal we had all trip, we left there full and happy....


from our table at shields, a look at the beach, boats, and clouds

----------


## Irie John

Really enjoying your report. Thanks for all the pics!

----------


## groove16

well u know by now how much I like my sunsets, through the trees...same pics on a different day

sunset of 5/8/13, about 730pm...

----------


## groove16

it was this girls birthday..her name was Eve, and she was from out of town to celebrate...she was meeting some others later at a local party somewhere in town, but she is starting here


me and janet

----------


## nutz4travel

OMG Rina looked Sooooooo sad in those last pictures of the group!  I love all the sunset pictures, I know how you feel because I can't seem to stop taking them either!  And that 2nd to last one of Janet at sunset is stunning  :Smile:

----------


## rinakim

Sigh ....... I cried ALL the way to the airport  :Frown: 
Still loving the report Terry, can't wait til next April so we can do it all again.
Still planning our Nov/Dec trip, but airfare is a killer right now!

----------


## groove16

This journey is taking forever, hehehe...I think there was a warning at the beginning....lol

here we go....
, 
Thursday day 19, 5/9/13...

We are at BarBBarn...today is another day of no plans, just hang at the beach

the breakfast routine

3friends from austrailia and 1 from canada...

Attachment 29119

Attachment 29120

John and Bettye have been coming to Negril and staying in the BarBBarn area since the 70's...they knew barry when he was a kid..they told us story after story...

here is Bettye and the view from our breakfast table


beach musicians serenade us during breakfast


the doggie Stella laying by one of the canadian girls


art on the wall of BarBBarn

----------


## groove16

view from our balcony at our room


my new bag, our dog HotDog getting water....and food


a look down the beach, doggie Stella laying in the shade



tables at bourbon beach


a pepper plant growing on the beach


beach shot and the horses

----------


## groove16

Neville selling his pattys on the beach

Bartender at Yellowbird

beach shot


this is boardie Rob in Kansas, saw this group 3 days in row at YB


Janet and our old friend Rasta Tony


my feet shot


beach shot


empty bottles

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Pepper plant. haha

----------


## groove16

we go down to shields again for dinner, last nights feast was so good...she still has the group of students and we make arrangements same as last night, just make us a plate off of the food cooked for them
fried chicken, salad, pasta, drinks


rice and peas


home fries


Janet and Maureen


red stripe

my gear


boat on the beach

----------


## groove16

you knew it was coming...the sunsets...just gonna post the pics

----------


## groove16

more sunsets

through the trees


me and Janet at sunset


and a boat goes by a just the right time


we go to the reggae show at bourbon beach, it is free, they play til about midnight..
tomorrow is our last full day...no plans, more of the same....

----------


## groove16

we wake up and this is it...the last day...friday 5/10/13...day 20 of my trip...

did i ever say that BarBBarn includes breakfast and it is full menu...I am up early and get a few beach shots

BBB---and then Ann setting up her stuff for the day


and my dogs---pic 1 is stella

just finishing lunch

another dog shows up



my guard dog hot dog

 ,

----------


## groove16

one of  the canadian girls also feed and water the dogs


random beach shots


dead bottles

----------


## groove16

Jeremy and the Amerilife shirt


a couple beach shots from the water of barbbarn, and bourbon beach

----------


## rustedduck

Wow, an epic trip report.

----------


## groove16

we took a route taxi down to the boat bar...friday was their live band party...well, when we got there, we find out that it is closed for the season...we saw our friend, Dwight, at the boat bar....Dwight used to work at Bourbon Beach and is one of Janets favorite men on the beach..he is so sweet to us...


some beach shots and parasailing 


we do our last beach walk and pub crawl for this trip...walk from boat bar to BarBBarn

Janet on the walk


jet ski in fron of fun holiday, and the sign for the fun holiday party

----------


## groove16

continue the walk by fun holiday, and right after u pass by roots bamboo, there are alot of vendors selling anything u could imagine...


we pass by room on the beach, and have a beer at sunnyside bar


as we sit at sunnyside bar, the horses come by


we are visited by our old friend, Rohan...Rohan works the boats, use to work by Grand Pineapple, and we met him on our first trip in '09...

----------


## groove16

we continue the walk down the beach...we came across the  old 23/7 bar...on our first trip, I watched bits and pieces of a few football games with John...my beach walk back then was from grand pineapple to 23/7 and back....now this is what is left...


next is Arthurs bar and a few of the shops along the way


this is deltas trash can grill...ate his chicken several times this trip...


and Alfreds Ocean Palace

----------


## groove16

as we continue, of course we stopat the yellowbird for the last time...as we are getting there, we see boardies Rob in Kansas and his group leaving from there...lol...

we have a few drinks, and Janet buys a couple things from the lady beside YB


carvings for sale


fast car and slim ting, and then Ali...at bourbon beach


and one more look down the beach as we get back to BarBBarn

----------


## Jambarney

Groove I hope this is ok if I insert a lil Boat Bar action to show the folks what was going on during the season?

Jamb

----------


## groove16

when we get back to BarBBarn, Bettye wants to give us a tour of Barry bar and rooms..It actually is pretty cool, may have never went back there w/o the guide..a pic of the bar at Barrys


it is beginning to get to our last sunset...

a view of the boat by our place, a view of our chairs and umbrella, and from the bar as I have a daquari...


stella by my feet


anns hat tree


hotdog under our chair



security guard mike

----------


## groove16

again I get carried away with the sunsets...our last one...

----------


## groove16



----------


## groove16

we decide to try something different for our last dinner...

Bettye, John and the 4 girls are eating at Sweet Spice in town toward Sav....

It is the only a/c inside dining I have had in Negril, I think...


Bettye and John


me and the girls


Me and Janet

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

Thanks for more great pics Groove. That last one says it all. You can see the satisfaction of another wonderful trip in both of your faces. Great report! (I like the one right before that one too, haha)

----------


## kaycee

Beautiful sunsets!

----------


## billndonna

This has been an awesome trip report with some wonderful pictures,thanks for taking the time to share this with us.Hope we run into you guys on the rock sometime,pretty sure we would have fun partying together!!

----------


## Kimbobwee

Got your  Groove on!



I like the bouy sunset....

----------


## STRIPER

Awesome groove,hope ta meet up some time,first one's on me,peace

----------


## groove16

Thanks for the props, people...It is sadly coming to an end...

and thank you for posting the video, Jamb.....we gonna celebrate our bdays together next year?  we r same age, I think about 2 weeks apart, might as well get old together, or something like that...hehehe....I was looking at my 2009 trip report the other day, and you were giving me props then as well...so we have a connection...

thanks again, and post away, mi friend...

----------


## bjritz

That last picture of you two is the most amazing, those extra days made a world of difference. This is a wonderful report and you have shared the whole thing with us. Thank you.

----------


## davevols

Hello Groove, and thanks for the epic trip report.  I know it took a lot of effort to see it through.

Nice to meet you during the trip, hope our paths cross again someday, and go Vols.

----------


## jimnkim

Great TR and beautiful pics. Really wish I was there. We made our first trip to Jamaica in May and fell in love with it. I had wanted to stay in Negril but ended up in Mobay  and never made it to Negril. I am planning our next trip to Negril and thinking of staying on the cliffs, hopefully next year. All the reports make Negril sound so great. It would be great to meet new friends as you did.

----------


## groove16

> Hello Groove, and thanks for the epic trip report.  I know it took a lot of effort to see it through.
> 
> Nice to meet you during the trip, hope our paths cross again someday, and go Vols.


great to meet u and ur wife as well....maybe we will see u guys next year...

----------


## groove16

> Great TR and beautiful pics. Really wish I was there. We made our first trip to Jamaica in May and fell in love with it. I had wanted to stay in Negril but ended up in Mobay  and never made it to Negril. I am planning our next trip to Negril and thinking of staying on the cliffs, hopefully next year. All the reports make Negril sound so great. It would be great to meet new friends as you did.


last friday of april is the boardie bash, you will meet more friends than you can keep up with...lol

----------


## groove16

> That last picture of you two is the most amazing, those extra days made a world of difference. This is a wonderful report and you have shared the whole thing with us. Thank you.


thanks, my friend....one day we will cross paths...

----------


## yetta

Great report! Thanks!

----------


## groove16

guess it is time for this report to come to an end...so sad....

this would be saturday may 11, 2013...the day of departure....it is always a sad day...I set my clock and get up at 530, look out the window, and lay back down...Janet told me to wake her up at 6, but make sure she was up by 7....so at about 630, i wake up again, mad that I fell asleep and am wasting my last few hours...but I didnt actually go to slepp until after 3, so I am a walking zombie for alittle while...I have my wake and bake sub and then out to the beach...we eat at 7am, and Mike already has our chairs set up, he grabs the towels from our deck every morning and sets Janet up where ever she tells him to the night before...love me some MIke...

a man with a funny hat and his daughter...Janet Claus strikes one last time...


we have all of our packing done except for the last minute stuff when we change into our airport clothes...we have a little dog food left and a few rawhides...some of the dogs would not eat the rawhides, but two of the puppys did, and i knew they stayed down near the old t-water, so I took the treats to them...I saw a little boy at Jam Rock and I am recognized because of my many walks on the beach, and I give dad the last bit of candy i had, and the last color book for the little boy...


moms place and a look down the beach

----------


## groove16

Bettye wants to take the girls on a tour of coral seas across the street from barbbarn...she invites janet and me to go also...I almost stayed there this trip on the first 3 days solo, but fun holiday came up with a deal...

so coral seas rooms


coral seas pool



the pool table and the  funny statue



Coral Seas looked like an OK place to stay, nothing fancy, but I dont need fancy..for the price, I can walk across the street...

----------


## groove16

Betty has stopped Dean, the jerk pork guy...he walks the beach with his cooler full of jerk pork, selling it so u dont have to leave the beach for your lunch...


I had seen Dean many times on the beach, but had never tried his pork...he gave me a sample....very good...bought some to eat on the trip back to Mobay...

trying the sample...


some goodbyes at the breakfast tables with John and Bettye, and Martina, another guest....

----------


## groove16

last shots of Bar B Barn and a couple looking at the beach from the bar



me in the water


one more boat, one more jet ski

----------


## groove16

playing with Stella one more time


the last beach and sea pictures

----------


## groove16

I miss that white sand and the blue water....

we take our shower, change clothes, pack the  final bag, and now it is time to go...

a last round of pics of BarBBarn and our friends...

security Mike, a good man....anything I needed, he took care of...


Janet and I at the Bar B Barn


Betty


Kingsley came to pick us up and take us to the airport...the girls are leaving tomorrow, so I hooked them up with Kingsley...

----------


## billndonna

That is always a sad day,leaving is hard to do but if you don't leave you can't go back!!Thanks for the report,it's off the hook!!

----------


## nutz4travel

Thanks Groove!  Loved your TR and all the pics.  I hope our paths will cross again someday  :Smile:

----------


## Ladynegril

Enjoyed your report so much.The pics were very inviting as well.Thanks for taking the time to share with someone not able to make a trip this summer. You rock  :Cool:

----------


## gibby701

Epic trip report...thanks for taking the time to share!

----------


## Lady Jane

Great report. Thank you for posting all those great pics

----------


## groove16

you guys are all very welcome..thanks for popping in with your replies....

----------


## Muck

This trip report is so entertaining, I went back and read it again from the start!!

----------


## kaycee

I enjoyed your report!

----------


## Long Bay Randy

Thank you for a wonderful trip report. Outstanding !!!

----------


## BostonBob

You and Janet Clause rule. Been going to Negril for the past 30 plus years too many times to keep count anymore and man did you touch on so much that makes our Special Place so special. Yes I do understand that "Spot.". Have found many of those spots over the years. Just a great report and thanks especially for the way you care about people.

----------


## Beebeluv

Amazing gotta love the famous bordies that are pictured u included... loved it.... hopefully we cross paths one reach.

----------


## groove16

....

----------


## groove16

gonna bump this up so a newbie can find it....made a couple of edits.....

----------


## chris55

Thanks!  Just read this.  I enjoyed my first trip to Negril so much!  It's stupid cold here and I've worked overtime for a couple of hours every day this week...played some reggae at my desk this afternoon bringing me back to last Friday afternoon when I was dancing in the rain at Boat Bar... Sigh...

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Damn. Just realized how fun last April was.  Can't wait to do it again!

----------


## never2many

> sailing right along, samsara
> Attachment 27079Attachment 27078Attachment 27077
> 
> now the blue cave castle...
> we spent one night here in 2010...very neat indeed
> jump from the cliffs or enter the sea thru the cave in the middle of the property
> Attachment 27082Attachment 27083Attachment 27081Attachment 27084Attachment 27080
> 
> i dont know this place
> Attachment 27085


I think this is the Spa Retreat.

----------


## groove16

> Amazing gotta love the famous bordies that are pictured u included... loved it.... hopefully we cross paths one reach.


looks like it will be this reach...

----------


## groove16

> Damn. Just realized how fun last April was.  Can't wait to do it again!



looks like we are missing several parts from last years crew, but this one is shaping up to be pretty good as well....It was my favorite trip!!!

----------


## Beebeluv

lol I know I was really pushing for April!!! SOOO thankful it worked out!! See ya soon!!!!

----------


## Jambarney

Groove I forgot just how good this report was, just finished my 2nd rum and coke and currently on pg 13, incredible read, awesome pic's, this one has it all. The pic leaving the pelican bar as the sun is setting and the people still on their dock and just dark figures due to lighting is just wicked.

Saw a couple hollers we made back and forth that I had completely forgotten about. 

Man it was great meeting you and I do hope our paths cross again, sooner rather than later my friend. Would love to kick back, stripe and sub it up and talk about the good ol SEC with you.

Til the next time,

Jamb

----------


## groove16

Jamb, 

Thanks, my brother!!! I agree with the sooner rather than later....We loved u guys....

----------


## groove16

lol

----------


## justchuck

This report is still a great read a year later.  Two weeks from today we'll have our toes in the sand and be getting ready for a safety meeting. 
 I hope to run into you on the beach someday, you write some great reports!

----------


## groove16

> This report is still a great read a year later.  Two weeks from today we'll have our toes in the sand and be getting ready for a safety meeting. 
>  I hope to run into you on the beach someday, you write some great reports!


I'm sure you guys are gonna have a blast...in two weeks...i think my buddy roy mon will be there again.....he is a party waiting for a place to happen...lol

----------

